# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Θερμιδομετρητές

## tsakalofido

ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ TOPIC Η SITE ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ?

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ
 :01. lol:

----------


## sakisboy

> ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ TOPIC Η SITE ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ?
> 
> ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ


bale tin diki sou gia na krinoume. 8)

----------


## tsakalofido

ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΙ' ΑΥΤΟ ΣΑΣ ΡΩΤΑΩ  :01. Crying:

----------


## asdf

hi...as poume gia paradeigma enas o opios thelei na xasei lipos kai na pareis miiki maza ti prepei na katanalonei arketa (kalokairi exoume), ti prepei na apofeugei kai ti den prepei na bazei ka8olou sto stoma tou ?(apantisi xoris iperboles)

----------


## muaythaispirit

poly sunoptika kales trofes einai o solomos,o tonos,ta aspradia augou (mporeis na prostheseis 1-2 krokous),to mosxarisio kreas,to kotopoulo,cottage cheese,giaourtia 0%,gala 0% apo proteines
eno gia ydatanthraka exeis polles epiloges opos dimitriaka (oxi me polly zaxari),kouaker(aristi pigi),mayro psomi(oxi megales posotites),zumarika,ruzi eno frouta kalo tha einai na katanaloneis to proi molis xupniseis prin kai meta tin proponisi sou gia grigori anaplirosi glikogonou!episis na katanaloneis salates gia tis vitamines tous...
apefuge ennoite tiganita,zaxari,aspro psomi,anapsiktika,pagota kai tha deis diafora  8)

----------


## gorilakos

> poly sunoptika kales trofes einai o solomos,o tonos,ta aspradia augou (mporeis na prostheseis 1-2 krokous),to mosxarisio kreas,to kotopoulo,cottage cheese,giaourtia 0%,gala 0% apo proteines
> eno gia ydatanthraka exeis polles epiloges opos dimitriaka (oxi me polly zaxari),kouaker(aristi pigi),mayro psomi(oxi megales posotites),zumarika,ruzi eno frouta kalo tha einai na katanaloneis to proi molis xupniseis prin kai meta tin proponisi sou gia grigori anaplirosi glikogonou!episis na katanaloneis salates gia tis vitamines tous...
> apefuge ennoite tiganita,zaxari,aspro psomi,anapsiktika,pagota kai tha deis diafora  8)



ksexases kati..komena ta pota kai ta Fast Food   :01. Crying:

----------


## muaythaispirit

ai sigoura fast food k alkool prepei na ta kopseis i na ta elatoseis sto elaxisto...
poloi exoun mia eleytheri mera opou pareklinoun apo tin diatrofi tous etsi oste kai na to euxaristiesai ligaki kai na dineis mia tonosi ston organismo sou exallou sinexomeni diaita einai duskolo gia poly kairo..kane diatrofi oli tin bdomada kai tin kuriaki px kane kapoia dorakia ston eauto sou ....
prosexe omos min to parakaneis..!

----------


## sakisboy

> ai sigoura fast food k alkool prepei na ta kopseis i na ta elatoseis sto elaxisto...
> poloi exoun mia eleytheri mera opou pareklinoun apo tin diatrofi tous etsi oste kai na to euxaristiesai ligaki kai na dineis mia tonosi ston organismo sou exallou sinexomeni diaita einai duskolo gia poly kairo..kane diatrofi oli tin bdomada kai tin kuriaki px kane kapoia dorakia ston eauto sou ....
> prosexe omos min to parakaneis..!


ego oli tin bdomada prosexo para poli kai amartano apo fagito tin kiriaki,xreiazetai more kai ligaki fast food.Mia mera den sou kanei kako an prosexeis oli tin bdomada.

----------


## tsakalofido

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ  :01. lol:

----------


## Billy

αλλα θελει συνδρομη:

http://www.eatnfit.gr/start.php

----------


## Gasturb

> αλλα θελει συνδρομη:


H γκ***** στο site πόσα θέλει?   :02. Confused2:  

Gt

----------


## pikolo

ειναι δυνατον να εχω εναν σε ενα pdf η κατι αναλογο(σελιδα στι internet κτλ) ετσι ωστε να γνωριζω τις θερμιδες καθε φαγητου καθως και τα λιπη,πρωτεινες,υδατανθρακες που περιεχει?ευχαριστω!

----------


## giorgos_xania

+1   :01. Wink:

----------


## Gasturb

> *ΘΕΡΜΙΔΟΜΕΤΡΗΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΥ SUPER-MARKET*
> 
> 
> Το συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα. Εχει σχεδόν όλα τα προϊόντα που κυκλοφορούν στην Ελληνική αγορά "επώνυμες" και "ανώνυμες" τροφές με αναλυτική περιγραφή για κάθε προϊόν σε θερμίδες, πρωτεΐνες, υδατάνθρακες, λίπη. Ανάλυση στα 100γρ.
> 
> Τουλάχιστον εμένα με έχει βοηθήσει αρκετά και ειδικά όποιος ψάχνεται λίγο παραπάνω με την διατροφή του θα του φανεί χρήσιμο εργαλειο.


*+ http://www.nutritiondata.com/*

Gt

----------


## pikolo

που μπορεις να βρεις τον καταλογο?

----------


## Gasturb

Αν αναφέρεσαι για το site γράφεις στο search ότι θέλεις. Τουλάχιστον εγώ αυτό χρησιμοποιώ, αν έχει κανένας άλλος τίποτα άλλο υπόψην ας το ποσταρει.

Gt

----------


## TANKARD

> που μπορεις να βρεις τον καταλογο?


Στο e-shop.gr θα το βρεις φίλε..Το πηρα πριν από κανα 2μηνο κ -αν δεν κάνω λάθος- με τα έξοδα αποστολής γύρω στα 20 ευρώ..
ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑριστο βοήθημα διατροφής  :03. Military All OK:

----------


## giorgos_xania

ΘΕΡΜΙΔΟΜΕΤΡΗΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΥ SUPER-MARKET 

πρεπει να το βρουμε σε pdf   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol: 

ναι ναι αυτο ειναι σποντα οποιος το χει ας το σκαναρει θα του ημουν υποχρεως   :03. Military All OK:

----------


## ajax

σωστος!!!αντε ρε καντε μια καλη!

----------


## pikolo

ναι καλο θα ηταν!!!!!!

----------


## Gasturb

Άφού το χρειάζεστε πηγαίνετε κ δώστε 15 με 20 ευρώ να το πάρατε κ μην ζητάτε χάρες απο τους άλλους, να είστε υπερήφανοι ρε!!  Save money από τίποτα άχρηστα συμπληρώματα που αγοράζεται κ κοστίζουν πολλά περισσότερα κ δώστε τα για ένα σωστό (όπως το λένε τα παιδιά) βιβλίο. 

Gt

----------


## ajax

> Άφού το χρειάζεστε πηγαίνετε κ δώστε 15 με 20 ευρώ να το πάρατε κ μην ζητάτε χάρες απο τους άλλους, να είστε υπερήφανοι ρε!!  Save money από τίποτα άχρηστα συμπληρώματα που αγοράζεται κ κοστίζουν πολλά περισσότερα κ δώστε τα για ένα σωστό (όπως το λένε τα παιδιά) βιβλίο. 
> 
> Gt


Ειμαι ο γκουρου των συμπληροματων παντα παιρνω σωστα αρα δεν πεταω λεφτα  8)

----------


## Gasturb

ncaa

Gt

----------


## gpol

> Άφού το χρειάζεστε πηγαίνετε κ δώστε 15 με 20 ευρώ να το πάρατε κ μην ζητάτε χάρες απο τους άλλους, να είστε υπερήφανοι ρε!!  Save money από τίποτα άχρηστα συμπληρώματα που αγοράζεται κ κοστίζουν πολλά περισσότερα κ δώστε τα για ένα σωστό (όπως το λένε τα παιδιά) βιβλίο. 
> 
> Gt


  :03. Military All OK:

----------


## pikolo

το να ζητας κατι απο καποιον αλλον δεν ειναι ζητιανια!!!οπως θα το εδινα εγω αν το ειχα ετσι θα μπορουσε να το δωσει και καποιος αλλος!!δεν βρισκω λογικη σε αυτο!!αν το παμε ετσι και οι πληροφοριες που ζηταμε για την διατροφη κτλ ζητιανια θα ηταν..εφ οσον και το βιβλιο δεν ειναι υλικο αφου δεν θα μας δοσει το ιδιο το βιβλιο αλλα το scan του....αρα απλα πληροφοριες!!

----------


## Gasturb

Όταν ζητάμε κάτι απλό οκ συμφωνώ αλλα αν ζητάμε σκανάρισμα 20, 30 , 40 κ άνω σελίδες αλλάζει το θέμα.. μιας κ δεν είναι κ το πιο εύκολο για τον άλλον.. Να ήταν κ ακριβό ποιος το έλεγε αλλά μιλάμε για 15 με 20 εύρω.. κ για βιβλίο που 'αξίζει τα λεφτά του'. 

Gt

----------


## pikolo

ε ναι δεν αναγκασαμε κανεναν ομως ειπαμε αν θελει καποιος....

----------


## Gasturb

ok pikolo   :01. Wink:  

Gt

----------


## pikolo

που θα βρω καποιο προγραμμα βιβλιο η κατι αλλο που να γραφει πρωτεινες υδατανθρακες και λιπος καθως και θερμιδες για να κανω την διατροφη?

----------


## billys15

:09. Link URL:  www.calorieking.com

----------


## stevengr

> που θα βρω καποιο προγραμμα βιβλιο η κατι αλλο που να γραφει πρωτεινες υδατανθρακες και λιπος καθως και θερμιδες για να κανω την διατροφη?


Αναφερεις κ' εδω θερμιδες και ειναι στα Ελληνικα  8) : http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/viewtopic.php?t=1665

----------


## Sourlas

www.nutritiondata.com

----------


## Gasturb

Συγκέντρωσα διάφορα threads μελών σε ένα





> * Δεν είναι δικό μου, απλά σας παραθέτω το λινκ καθώς και μια μικρή περίληψη το τι περιέχει:*
> 
> Περιέχει συνολικά και κατά κατηγορία τροφών γρμ Λίπους , θερμίδες, Ινες ανα γρ και Νάτριο σε mg καθώς επίσης ενα ημερολόγιο για 21 ημέρες, για την καταγραφή ημερήσιας τροφής που σας υπολογίζει με βάσει τις τιμές που θα βάζεται απο τον Θερμιδολιπομετρητή, το ημερήσιο και το εβδομαδιαίο αποτέλεσμα των θερμίδων και τα γραμ Λίπους που καταναλώσατε.
> 
>  http://rapidshare.com/files/52522004...index.xls.html

----------


## Antonio

Good job!  :03. Military All OK:

----------


## ioannis1

Πολυ καλα ολα.Εξαιρετικος στην δουλεια σου στρατο.  :03. Military All OK:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Good job!


+1  :03. Military All OK:

----------


## Gasturb

Έγω δεν έκανα κ τίποτα σοβαρό οπότε μεταφέρω όλα τα παραπάνω στον stevengr, gpol κ winny που βρήκαν τα λινκς  

Gt

----------


## Doctorg

Το λογισμικό food file παρέχεται δωρέαν και έχει να κάνει με τις τροφές, στο τι αυτές περιέχουν και πόσο υγιείνες είναι. Υπάρχει σχεδιάγραμμα με την αναλογία της εκάστοτε τροφής σε λίπος, υδατάνθρακες, νερό, πρωτείνη κλπ., και μεγάλη παρουσίαση τροφιμών. Είναι στα αγγλικά και είναι ένα καλό εργαλείο σε όσους θέλουν να προσέξουν ιδιαίτερα την διατροφή τους. Μπορεί όποιος νομίζει πως θα το χρειαστεί, να το κατεβάσει απο την διεύθυνση http://www.kelpiesoft.com/applib/foodfile/.   :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## Doctorg

Επειδή στην παραπάνω σελίδα δεν εμφανίζει το λογισμικό, δοκιμάστε στο www.kelpiesoft.com και πάτε στα download !

----------


## RUHL

θα το δω αργοτερα nice 8)

----------


## LeoN

Πολύ καλό!  :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## Niiick

το τσεκαρα ωραιο thanks!

----------


## Duke-Nukem

Εισαί αρχηγός !

----------


## billys15

Ωραιος George!

----------


## panagiotisf

thanks  πολυ καλο  :02. Wave:  [/img]

----------


## Muscleboss

:03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:  

MB

----------


## RUHL

http://www.nutritiondata.com/

----------


## NASSER

Παιδια ολα τα λινκσ ειναι πολυ καλα και χρησιμα. Μπραβο αψογη δουλεια!

----------


## RUHL

Eλληνικος θερμιδομετριτης μπαινετε στον φακελο MENU μετα METRITIS και εκει μεσα εχει ενα εικονιδιο που γραφει SETUP και απο εκει εγκατασταση

http://rapidshare.com/files/126895173/Vita.rar


και ακομα ενα 
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/nutrient.htm



http://www.foodcount.com/

----------


## RUHL

Eνα ακομα για την συλογη το wiki αν γραψεις καποιο τροφημο σου λεει ανα 100 γραμ τι περιεχει αλλα πολυ αναλυτικα

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brocoli

Broccoli, raw (edible parts), 100g
Nutritional value per 100 g (3.5 oz)
Energy 30 kcal   140 kJ
Carbohydrates     	6.64 g
- Sugars  1.7 g
- Dietary fiber  2.6 g  
Fat 	0.37 g
Protein 	2.82 g
Water 	89.30g
Vitamin A equiv.  31 μg  	3%
- β-carotene  361 μg  	3%
Thiamin (Vit. B1)  0.071 mg   	5%
Riboflavin (Vit. B2)  0.117 mg   	8%
Niacin (Vit. B3)  0.639 mg   	4%
Pantothenic acid (B5)  0.573 mg  	11%
Vitamin B6  0.175 mg 	13%
Folate (Vit. B9)  63 μg  	16%
Vitamin C  89.2 mg 	149%
Calcium  47 mg 	5%
Iron  0.73 mg 	6%
Magnesium  21 mg 	6% 
Phosphorus  66 mg 	9%
Potassium  316 mg   	7%
Zinc  0.41 mg 	4%

----------


## slaine

εδώ βρήκα έναν καλό http://www.vitaequalis.gr/thermides.html

γενικά το σάιτ έχει πολλά χρήσιμα πράγματα όπως διατροφικές διαταραχές, γεννετικά τροποποιημένα προιόντα, νοσήματα που αφορούν το φαγητό κλπ

----------


## RUHL

ακομα ενα 

http://www.calorieking.com/

----------


## pikolo

περι να σου πω εναν απλο τροπο να τα μετρας αυτα...η βραστη γαλοπουλα ειναι μια...αρα πας στο nutritiondata και βρησκεις γαλοπουλα βραστη/ψητη κοκ.και μετα απλα κανεις αναλογα ποσα για το ποσο γρ που περνεις.Αν βαριεσαι να τα κανεις ολα αυτα κατεβαζειςσ απο το ιντερνετ τζαμπα το calorieking(αν θες στο δινω με pm)(πολυ καλο προγραμμα)!  :02. Cyclops:

----------


## slaine

http://www.fitsn.com/el-gr/Thermidometritis.aspx

----------


## BRaWNy

> http://www.fitsn.com/el-gr/Thermidometritis.aspx


Σε μερικές τροφές υπάρχουν λάθη σε αυτό.

Εγω θα πρότεινα και αυτό:
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/nutrient.htm

και αυτό:
http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/

----------


## miaou13

mpravo paidia me vohthate para polu!!!
eiste oi kaluteroi!  :03. Thumb up:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Stephany

> mpravo paidia me vohthate para polu!!!
> eiste oi kaluteroi!


γνωρίζει κανείς πόσους υδατάνθρακες(αν υπάρχουν), λίπη & πρωτεινες περιέχουν 100γραμμάρια ψητό βοδινό? το έκανα search πολλές φορές στο google αλλά τίποτα  :01. Sad:

----------


## BRaWNy

> γνωρίζει κανείς πόσους υδατάνθρακες(αν υπάρχουν), λίπη & πρωτεινες περιέχουν 100γραμμάρια ψητό βοδινό? το έκανα search πολλές φορές στο google αλλά τίποτα


Εδω θα βρεις τα πάντα, μεχρι και ανάλυση αμινοξέων, λιπαρών οξέων, ειδων υδατάνθρακα κλπ

http://www.nutritiondata.com/tools/searchbox

----------


## Athanasios2104

Ξέρετε αν υπάρχει ελληνικό βιβλίο με σύσταση τροφίμων (θερμίδες/πρωτείνες/λίπος/υδατάνθρακες), "απλή" ανάλυση δηλαδή, όπως εδώ (scroll down) και εδώ;

----------


## Demis

Πολύ καλή δουλειά!

----------


## drago

ρε παιδια υπαρχει προγραμμα που να σου υπολογιζει πχ ποσες θερμιδες περνεις + πρωτεινη, υδατανυρακες, λιπη???

γενικα ποιο προγραμμα ειναι καλυτερο για σχεδιασμο διατροφης?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

```
http://rapidshare.com/files/126895173/Vita.rar
```

Ένα σχετικά απλό είναι το παραπάνω, είναι και στα ελληνικά.

Το καλύτερο για μένα είναι το calorieking nutrition and exercise manager
Επίσης κάποιoi δουλεύουνε με το fitday.

Υπάρχουνε όλα στο ιντερνετ. Αν ψάξεις θα τα βρεις. Αν δυσκολευτείς στειλε πμ.

----------


## drago

thank you man!  :03. Thumb up: 

τα εβαλα να κατεβαινουν και βλεπουμε  :08. Toast:

----------


## primordial

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

Έκανα ένα είδους "υποκλοπής"...... :01. Wink: !!!!!
Πολύ χρήσιμο..... ευχαριστώ πολύ.....

----------


## giannaras2

πως δουλευει??τι πρεπει να κανΩ?δν τ καταλαβα

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Πάτα επάνω στο λινκ και θα μετά πάτησε Αποθήκευση Αρχείου.

Μετά το κάνεις αποσυμπίεση με το winrar ή κάποιο άλλο πρόγραμμα αποσυμπιεσης. Έπειτα μπαίνεις στο φάκελο vita->menu->metritis και κάνεις install το Setup που θα βρεις μέσα. Μετά θα τη βρείς την άκρη.... 

Αν δυσκολευτείς πες μου

----------


## giannaras2

> Πάτα επάνω στο λινκ και θα μετά πάτησε Αποθήκευση Αρχείου.
> 
> Μετά το κάνεις αποσυμπίεση με το winrar ή κάποιο άλλο πρόγραμμα αποσυμπιεσης. Έπειτα μπαίνεις στο φάκελο vita->menu->metritis και κάνεις install το Setup που θα βρεις μέσα. Μετά θα τη βρείς την άκρη.... 
> 
> Αν δυσκολευτείς πες μου


οκ το εκανα..τωρα αρχιζω να το επε3εργαζομαι για να το μα8ω...αν δν τα καταφερω 8α σ στειλω πμ.. :01. Wink: ...αα και χρονια πολλα... :01. Wink: ..σ εστειλα μνμ αλλα δν πρπει να τ εστειλε... :01. Wink:

----------


## flinstone

στελακο γιατι μου το βγεζει στα αγγλικα;

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Έλα Σπύρο, δε το είχα δει το μνμ σου.

Δεν είναι στα αγγλικά το πρόγραμμα, στα αγγλικά είναι η ιστοσελιδα που σε βάζει να το κατεβάσεις.
Έγω έχω αγορασμένο λογαριασμο στο rapidshare οποτε δε θυμαμαι τι ακριβως βγαζει σε free χρήστες.

Λοιπόν.. νομίζω οτι ανοίγοντας το θα σε βγάλει σε μια σελίδα που θα λέει free download ή κάπως έτσι. Πάτησε πάνω του. Μετά θα αλλάξει σελίδα και θα μετρήσει αντίστροφα 30 δευτερόλεπτα (δε θα εκραγει οχι!) 
Αφού τελειώσει θα ανοίξει ένα παράθυρο που θα ζητάει να κάνεις αποθήκευση.

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για όλα αυτά γιατί σε μένα λόγο του οτι πληρώνω συνδρομή γίνεται με άλλο τρόπο. 
Αν κάποιος μπορεί να το τσεκάρει και να γράψει τον σωστό τρόπο θα του ήμουν υπόχρεος.

----------


## flinstone

> Ξέρετε αν υπάρχει ελληνικό βιβλίο με σύσταση τροφίμων (θερμίδες/πρωτείνες/λίπος/υδατάνθρακες), "απλή" ανάλυση δηλαδή, όπως εδώ (scroll down) και εδώ;


θερμιδομετρητης. εκδοσεις αθλοτυπο. θα το βρεις σε ολλα τα καταστηματα με συμπληροματα. πολυ καλο εγω δουλευω με αυτο τωρα και 2 χρωνια.

----------


## gj

Φιλε να σε ρωτησω κατι ? Το χα παλια το προγραμμα αλλα δεν με βοηθουσε ιδιαιτερα γιατι μαλλον κατι δεν ειχα καταλαβει..
Η ποσοτητα του φαγητου ειναι αυτο που λεει βάρος?? Και ειναι σε γραμαρια ?
Αυτο πως μπορεις να το πειραξεις ? Δλδ να γραψεις τις θερμιδες και να σου υπολογισει ποσα γρ πρεπει να βάλεις... Η μηπως πρεπει να τα κανεις με το χερι ?

----------


## zarras

κατεβασα το calorieKing και το fitday προχ8ες....
υ π ε ρ ο χ α και τα 2...... μιλαμε για μεγαλο κολλημα  :01. Smile:  απιστευτη database του calorieKing (αμερικανη μεν, αλλα μπορεις να κανεις custom φαγητα δε)

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Φιλε να σε ρωτησω κατι ? Το χα παλια το προγραμμα αλλα δεν με βοηθουσε ιδιαιτερα γιατι μαλλον κατι δεν ειχα καταλαβει..
> Η ποσοτητα του φαγητου ειναι αυτο που λεει βάρος?? Και ειναι σε γραμαρια ?
> Αυτο πως μπορεις να το πειραξεις ? Δλδ να γραψεις τις θερμιδες και να σου υπολογισει ποσα γρ πρεπει να βάλεις... Η μηπως πρεπει να τα κανεις με το χερι ?


Έχω την εντύπωση πως δε γίνεται αυτό που θέλεις. Είναι σχετικά απλό προγραμματάκι, δεν έχει πολλές λειτουργίες




> κατεβασα το calorieKing και το fitday προχ8ες....
> υ π ε ρ ο χ α και τα 2...... μιλαμε για μεγαλο κολλημα  απιστευτη database του calorieKing (αμερικανη μεν, αλλα μπορεις να κανεις custom φαγητα δε)


Ναι τα τρόφιμα είναι της αμερικανικης αγοράς. Υπάρχει όμως και η average τιμή για κάθε τρόφιμο. Αυτή επιλέγω εγώ.

----------


## gj

> Έχω την εντύπωση πως δε γίνεται αυτό που θέλεις. Είναι σχετικά απλό προγραμματάκι, δεν έχει πολλές λειτουργίες


Ξερεις κανενα να το κανει ? Θα μου ελυνες τα χερια :01. Razz:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Ξερεις κανενα να το κανει ? Θα μου ελυνες τα χερια




Έχω την εντύπωση πως δε γίνεται ούτε με το calorieking που χρησιμοποιώ εγώ. Αν και έχω καιρό να το χρησιμοποιήσω και δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος. Το ανοίγω μόνο όταν θέλω να κάνω κάποια αλλαγή στη διατροφή μου, όχι καθημερινά.

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να κάνει το πρόγραμμα κάτι τέτοιο...
Μοιράζεις μόνος σου τις θερμίδες, πχ αν σε κάθε γεύμα θέλεις να έχεις 400 θερμιδες, βάζεις στανταρ τη προσότητα πρωτείνης που θέλεις και μετά τις υπόλοιπες απ τις 400 που απομένουν τις μοιράζεις σε υδατανθρακα και λιπη.

----------


## gj

> Έχω την εντύπωση πως δε γίνεται ούτε με το calorieking που χρησιμοποιώ εγώ. Αν και έχω καιρό να το χρησιμοποιήσω και δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος. Το ανοίγω μόνο όταν θέλω να κάνω κάποια αλλαγή στη διατροφή μου, όχι καθημερινά.
> 
> Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να κάνει το πρόγραμμα κάτι τέτοιο...
> Μοιράζεις μόνος σου τις θερμίδες, πχ αν σε κάθε γεύμα θέλεις να έχεις 400 θερμιδες, βάζεις στανταρ τη προσότητα πρωτείνης που θέλεις και μετά τις υπόλοιπες απ τις 400 που απομένουν τις μοιράζεις σε υδατανθρακα και λιπη.


  Αυτο κανω... Απλα αλλαζω συνεχεια τα φαγητα για να μην βαργιεμαι(σχεδον καθημερινα) και οπως καταλαβαινεις κατανταει κουραστικο το μετρημα  :01. Razz:  Γιαυτο σου πα θα μου λινες τα χέρια ...
Μια απλη ερωτηση... Στο βιτα τον θερμιδομετρητη ι ποσοτητα του φαγητου ειναι εκει που λεει βάρος? Και η μοναδα σε τι αναφέρεται? Γιατι αυτα δεν αλλάζουν. Απλα πατας πανω στη λιστα και στο δείχνει...

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Sorry ξαναρώτησες αλλά δε το είδα γι'αυτο δεν απάντησα.

Αφού επιλέξεις τρόφιμο, κάπου πάνω αριστερά λέει "Μονάδα μέτρησης: μια φέτα" πχ για το ψωμί. Και αν το βάλεις στη λίστα σου δεξια, σου λέει και το βάρος του σε γραμμάρια, πχ 30 για μια φέτα ψωμί.
Τα υγρά τα μετράει σε φλιτζάνια και η μονοδα μετρησης ειναι λογικα τα ml.

----------


## gj

> Sorry ξαναρώτησες αλλά δε το είδα γι'αυτο δεν απάντησα.
> 
> Αφού επιλέξεις τρόφιμο, κάπου πάνω αριστερά λέει "Μονάδα μέτρησης: μια φέτα" πχ για το ψωμί. Και αν το βάλεις στη λίστα σου δεξια, σου λέει και το βάρος του σε γραμμάρια, πχ 30 για μια φέτα ψωμί.
> Τα υγρά τα μετράει σε φλιτζάνια και η μονοδα μετρησης ειναι λογικα τα ml.


Καλα το χα καταλαβει... Ευχαριστω φίλος :03. Thumb up:

----------


## spoilt

Ένα ενδιαφέρον site που βρήκα, έχει ανα ομάδες τροφίμων τι ποσότητες, απο τα είδη τροφίμων ανα ομάδα σου δίνουν την ίδια αναλογία πρωτείνης, υδατανθράκων και λιπαρών... χρήσιμο για εναλλαγές στη διατροφή, ωστε να μην γίνεται μονότονη... 

http://www.naturaldiet.gr/isodynama.htm

----------


## Machiavelli

Πολύ καλό, ευχαριστώ!

----------


## KATERINI 144

πολυ καλο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## GEORGEXX1

Ειναι πολυ καλο,αλλα για να το δουλεψουμε πρεπει να το επεξεργαστει καποιος απο τα παιδια που κατεχει την διατροφολογια.

----------


## AGGELOS.K

Εχω ενα πίνακα διατροφής στα χέρια μου και θεώρησα σωστό να τον μοιραστώ μαζί σας..
 :08. Toast:

----------


## thanasis13

Παιδια μηπως μπορει καποιος να μου προτηνει εναν καλο θερμιδομετριτη στα ελληνικα?

----------


## anjelica

:01. Mr. Green:  πατα google :02. Welcome:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Παιδια μηπως μπορει καποιος να μου προτηνει εναν καλο θερμιδομετριτη στα ελληνικα?


http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=6170

----------


## sTeLaKoS

```
Fitday http://rapidshare.com/files/34956726/FitDayPC.rar

rar password: Gee_Man@warez-bb.org
```

----------


## popay

κατεβασα το VITA και το εγκατεστησα αλλα δεν μπορω να δια αβασω τα γραμματα για τη μου βγενουν με ερωτηματικα και τετοια διαφορα..
τι να κανω?

----------


## Polyneikos

Kατι θα παίζει με την προεπιλεγμενη γλωσσα ή αλλιως άλλαξε τις επιλογες στην Κωδικοποιηση από το Μενου Προβολή του Explorer.....
Ρε παιδια εγω δεν εχω λογαριασμο στο Rapidshare αλλά γενικα σαν free member κατεβαζω ,τα συγκεκριμενα εδω μου τα βγαζει συνεχεια ότι υπάρχει error στους servers,ξερεις κανείς τίποτα;;;

----------


## Jud0ka

ρε παιδια δεν με αφηνει να το κατεβασω =/ κανενα αλο προγραμμα για υπολογισμο θερμιδων υδατ/κων πρωτεινων και λιποι ιπαρχει?

----------


## kaiowas

> ρε παιδια δεν με αφηνει να το κατεβασω =/ κανενα αλο προγραμμα για υπολογισμο θερμιδων υδατ/κων πρωτεινων και λιποι ιπαρχει?


ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=6170

----------


## Jud0ka

> ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ
> http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=6170


thx!

----------


## noz1989

μπορει καποιος να ανεβασει το calorie king nutrition η εστω να στειλει λινκ?

----------


## zarras

```
CKNv4.1.0

pass: bodybuilding.gr
```

----------


## noz1989

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλαρακι!

Ps Παντως βλακεια που δεν μπορεις να βαλεις περισσοτερα γευματα! εχει μονο 4 ενω εγω κανω 6!

----------


## flinstone

ξέρει κανείς αν ηπάρχει το νουτρισιον ντατα στα ελληνικά;

----------


## jmone

http://thermides.gr/

----------


## gj

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση επειδή κάτι δεν μου πάει καλά με το βίτα.
Τα γραμμάρια που λέει στο κρέας αναφέρεται σε ομό η ψητό?

----------


## superman79

Καλησπέρα φίλοι.Σας παρουσιαζω πίνακες τροφιμων που ισως σας φανουν χρησιμοι. Εχουν συγκεντρωτικα θερμιδες,ποσοτητες πρωτεινων,υδατανθρακων,λιπων και χοληστερολης. Ο καθενας μετα ξεχωριστά ,εχει τα τροφιμα κατα φθινουσα αξια ειτε πρωτεινης ειτε υδατανθρακων ειτε οτι επιλεξουμε. Εμενα μου φανηκαν αρκετα χρησιμοι.Ελπιζω να βαηθησουν και εσας.

----------


## Nick Sotiralis

:03. Clap:  ωραιος!

----------


## GEORGEXX1

πραγματικα πολυ καλο.
ευχαριστουμε superman79

----------


## Rise above

ωραίος superman :03. Clap:  σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ :03. Thumb up:   :08. Toast:

----------


## superman79

Πιστεύω οτι ειναι αρκετα πληρης. Οχι τελειος αλλα αρκετά καλος.

----------


## stamthedrum

Πολύ καλός πίνακας!!  :03. Clap:

----------


## Nick Sotiralis

τι ειναι η ζελατινη σε φυλλα???????? :01. Confused:  :01. Confused:

----------


## beefmeup

> τι ειναι η ζελατινη σε φυλλα????????


η ζαχαροπλαστικη ζελατινη...που την λιωνουμε κ την βαζουμε σε γλυκα??

----------


## Nick Sotiralis

λεει οτι στα 100 γρ εχει 335 θερμιδες 85 γρ πρωτεινη και 0,1 λιπος ισχυει οντως αυτο?????? :02. Shock:

----------


## Eddie

Μπραβο σουπερμαν,αρκετα ευχρηστοι πινακες :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## beefmeup

> λεει οτι στα 100 γρ εχει 335 θερμιδες 85 γρ πρωτεινη και 0,1 λιπος ισχυει οντως αυτο??????


ναι..αλλα να ειναι πολυ χαμηλης βιολογικης αξιας,,δεν κανει..τσου!

ασε που για δοκιμασε να φας 100 γρ τετοιο πραμα..να σε δω κ τπτ αλλο :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## superman79

Ακριβως,ειναι δωρο αδωρο...καμια αξια στην ουσια. Απλα ο πινακας παει με βαση τη περιεκτικοτητα σε πρωτεινη ανεξαρτητα απο βιολογικη αξια και προελευση(φυτικη-ζωικη)

----------


## Nick Sotiralis

ειπα και εγω με το που το ειδα τρελαθηκα  :01. Razz:

----------


## NASSER

Ωραιοι οι πινακες, αν και δεν εκατσα να τους μελετησω .
superman79 εσυ τους δημιουργησες? Αν οχι καλο ειναι να αναφερεις την πηγη σου.

----------


## Svein

Μπραβο φίλε πολυ χρήσιμο  :03. Thumb up:  !

----------


## superman79

> Ωραιοι οι πινακες, αν και δεν εκατσα να τους μελετησω .
> superman79 εσυ τους δημιουργησες? Αν οχι καλο ειναι να αναφερεις την πηγη σου.


Kαλησπέρα.Δεν ειναι αποκλειστικα δικη μου δουλεια,ειναι και ενος φιλου που δουλευαμε παλαιοτερα μαζι. Η αρχικη πηγη ειναι η ιστοσελιδα του in απλα εδω ειναι συγκεντρωμενα ολα μαζι.

----------


## Manos27

Ενα πολυ χρησημο .pdf  για τον γλυκαιμικο δεικτη..

http://www.fitsn.com/Upload/Docs/%CE...4%CE%97%20.pdf

----------


## NASSER

*ΠΙΝΑΚΑΣ 1. ΤΡΟΦΕΣ ΥΨΗΛΟΥ ΓΛΥΚΑΙΜΙΚΟΥ ΔΕΙΚΤΗ (GI > 85)**
Κορν-φλεικς
Καρπούζι
Παγωτά
Κρουασάν
Τηγανίτες
Αθλητικά ποτά
Γλυκόζη
Μέλι
Ψητές / Βραστές πατάτες
Σουκρόζη
Άσπρο ψωμί
Μελάσα
Μαλτόζη,
Δημητριακά
Κους-Κους

Kirwan JP, O’Gorman D, Evans WJ. A moderate glycemic meal before endurance exercise can enhance performance. J Appl Physiol. 1998;84(1):53-59

*ΠΙΝΑΚΑΣ 2. ΤΡΟΦΕΣ ΜΕΤΡΙΟΥ ΓΛΥΚΑΙΜΙΚΟΥ ΔΕΙΚΤΗ (GI =60-85)**
Καφέ ρύζι
Δημητριακά
Μπανάνα
Ρύζι Μπασμάτι
Χυμός πορτοκάλι
Σταφύλια
Άσπρο ρύζι
Χυμός γκρέιπφρουτ
Άσπρο ψωμί
Μάνγκο
Ψωμί σικάλεως
Γλυκοπατάτα
Ακτινίδιο
Σοκολάτα
Παγωτό 0% σε λιπαρά

*ΠΙΝΑΚΑΣ 3. ΤΡΟΦΕΣ ΧΑΜΗΛΟΥ ΓΛΥΚΑΙΜΙΚΟΥ ΔΕΙΚΤΗ (GI < 60)**
Γάλα (αποβουτυρωμένο)
Γκρέιπφρουτ
Ροδάκινο (φρούτο)
Δαμάσκηνα
Όσπρια (κάθε είδους)
Τοματό σουπα-χυμός
Γιαούρτι (κάθε τύπου)
Φιστίκια
Αχλάδι
Κριθάρι (βραστό)
Φακή
Σταφίδα
Πορτοκάλια
Μήλο (φρούτο / χυμός)
Βερύκοκκο

Το άσπρο ψωμί χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως το τρόφιμο αναφοράς (GI=100).
Foster-Powell K, Holt SH, and Brand-Miller JC. International table of glycemic index and glycemic load values: 2002. Am J Clin Nutr 76: 5-56, 2002.

----------


## gmalamos

Ποσταρω εδω ενα χρησιμο εργαλειο τουλαχιστον για μενα..Ευχομαι να σας φανει και σας εξυπηρετικο....

http://health.in.gr/tools/metritesYg...rmidometritis/

----------


## AGGELOS.K

Μπράβο σας πολύ καλο  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## bbonline

Κατέβασα κι εγώ το θερμιδομετρητή της vita.

Βάζω να δω την βρώμη και βλέπω το κουφό 83 θερμίδες τα 134 γραμμάρια.

Εγώ έχω υπολογισμένο ότι 75gr quaker είναι 267kcal, έχω λάθος;

----------


## Jumaru

Δείτε αυτό αν σας ενδιαφέρει κατεβάστε το για 10 μέρες δοκιμαστικό και σας στέλνω με πμ το serial. Δεν έχω προλάβει να το δω καλά αλλά νομίζω έχει πολλές δυνατότητες. Τα oz , inch , pounds στη φώτο αλλάζουν εύκολα σε ml , kg , cm.
Μόλις το ξεψάχνισα και μου φάνηκε πολύ καλό. Μπορείς να προσθέσεις φαγητά , όσα γεύματα θές , ασκήσεις να προσθέσεις, σου βγάζει συγκεντρωτικά ημερήσιας/εβδομαδιαίας/μηνιαίας διατροφής με ΟΤΙ στοιχεία εσύ θες να φαίνονται και ποσοστό % επίτευξης του Στόχου που μπορείς να δηλώσεις. Αξίζει να το τσεκάρετε. Αν νομίζω κάποιος ασχοληθεί στο 'στήσιμο' του έχει τα πάντα.

----------


## gj

> Δείτε αυτό αν σας ενδιαφέρει κατεβάστε το για 10 μέρες δοκιμαστικό και σας στέλνω με πμ το serial. Δεν έχω προλάβει να το δω καλά αλλά νομίζω έχει πολλές δυνατότητες. Τα oz , inch , pounds στη φώτο αλλάζουν εύκολα σε ml , kg , cm.
> Μόλις το ξεψάχνισα και μου φάνηκε πολύ καλό. Μπορείς να προσθέσεις φαγητά , όσα γεύματα θές , ασκήσεις να προσθέσεις, σου βγάζει συγκεντρωτικά ημερήσιας/εβδομαδιαίας/μηνιαίας διατροφής με ΟΤΙ στοιχεία εσύ θες να φαίνονται και ποσοστό % επίτευξης του Στόχου που μπορείς να δηλώσεις. Αξίζει να το τσεκάρετε. Αν νομίζω κάποιος ασχοληθεί στο 'στήσιμο' του έχει τα πάντα.


σαν το macgourmet είναι ??

----------


## Littlejohn

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το παρακάτω...Δοκίμασα πολλά ``σπασμένα`` πριν καταλήξω στο συγκεκριμένο, το οποίο και αγόρασα και ΔΕΝ το μετάνιωσα, καθώς μαζί με την ζυγαριά είναι τα βασικότερα εργαλεία στην διατροφή μου...

http://www.dietmastersoftware.com/di...-software.html

----------


## Haris Pilton

Dude ,wtf?

DietMaster Pro Version 10 - $499.00

----------


## gj

> Dude ,wtf?
> 
> DietMaster Pro Version 10 - $499.00


θα υπαρχει και σπασμενο ρε χάρη... dont worry.
Καπου τόσο εχει και το macgourmet που έχω στο mac αλλά δεν το χω πολυδουλέψει

----------


## Haris Pilton

Oχι,ειναι εξοπλισμος κτλ...


Θελω το DietOrganizer που δείχνει ανα γευμα μακρο/μικρο,σπασμενο ,οχι trial...
Δε το βρίσκω αναθεμα ,η τελοσπαντων καποιο που να δείχνει ανα γευμα τα θρεπτικά ,και να παίρνει και custom φαγητα ,διοτι το fitday ,ειναι λιγο περιορισμενος ο χειρισμος με τα γευματα

----------


## gj

> Oχι,ειναι εξοπλισμος κτλ...


??? δεν σε ποιάνω ???
σκετο το software ειναι  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Haris Pilton

[YOUTUBE="iWt-NgI-hMw&feature=player_embedded#"]iWt-NgI-hMw&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]


Λογικα αυτο ειναι μαζι με εξοπλισμο;Και κυκλοφορεί και σκέτο λογισμικό;Δε ξερω,αλλα το λινκ του Τζονυ αυτο δείχνει.

----------


## gj

> Oχι,ειναι εξοπλισμος κτλ...
> 
> 
> Θελω το DietOrganizer που δείχνει ανα γευμα μακρο/μικρο,σπασμενο ,οχι trial...
> Δε το βρίσκω αναθεμα ,η τελοσπαντων καποιο που να δείχνει ανα γευμα τα θρεπτικά ,και να παίρνει και custom φαγητα ,διοτι το fitday ,ειναι λιγο περιορισμενος ο χειρισμος με τα γευματα


Kατεβασε από εκει το trial και ψάξε για crack η serial. Θα βρείς εύκολα  :01. Wink:

----------


## Littlejohn

Ρε συ, 499 dollars έχει σκέτο το software... Το μηχάνημα (μετρητής μεταβολισμού) έρχεται προαιρετικά με το πρόγραμμα...
Απλώς το πρόγραμμα μπορεί να δουλέψει και μαζί με το μηχάνημα, καθώς παίρνει αυτόματα τα στοιχεία και σου βγάζει το προσωπικό σου πλάνο (διατροφή, γυμναστική, κτλ).

----------


## Haris Pilton

To χει κανεις το DietOrganizer ?

Κανα λινκ σπασμένο;

εχω φαει το κόσμο...

----------


## Jumaru

> To χει κανεις το DietOrganizer ?
> 
> Κανα λινκ σπασμένο;
> 
> εχω φαει το κόσμο...


Όπως είπα στο πόστ μου κατέβασε το official 10-day trial απο τη σελίδα τους και σου στέλω με πμ το serial αν δεν βρεις μόνος σου


Για να μη δυσκολεύουμε το θέμα: εδώ είναι το πρόγραμμα μαζί με τον κωδικό.
(Κάνετε  Install και μετά μέσα από το πρόγραμμα > Help > register και βάζετε ότι γράφει το .txt αρχείο που είναι μέσα στο .rar)

----------


## Svein

> Όπως είπα στο πόστ μου κατέβασε το official 10-day trial απο τη σελίδα τους και σου στέλω με πμ το serial αν δεν βρεις μόνος σου
> 
> 
> Για να μη δυσκολεύουμε το θέμα: εδώ είναι το πρόγραμμα μαζί με τον κωδικό.
> (Κάνετε  Install και μετά μέσα από το πρόγραμμα > Help > register και βάζετε ότι γράφει το .txt αρχείο που είναι μέσα στο .rar)


Το εβαλα μου εβγαλε 12-13% λίπος ! Τεσπα τις τροφες πως τις προσθετω για να μετρήσω θερμιδες ?

----------


## Manos1989

> Όπως είπα στο πόστ μου κατέβασε το official 10-day trial απο τη σελίδα τους και σου στέλω με πμ το serial αν δεν βρεις μόνος σου
> 
> 
> Για να μη δυσκολεύουμε το θέμα: εδώ είναι το πρόγραμμα μαζί με τον κωδικό.
> (Κάνετε  Install και μετά μέσα από το πρόγραμμα > Help > register και βάζετε ότι γράφει το .txt αρχείο που είναι μέσα στο .rar)


Καλό το προγραμματάκι αν και δεν το έχω ψάξει εντελώς ακόμα!
Πάντως μου βγάζει θερμίδες συντήρησης 2750 και αν θέλω να χάνω 1κ/εβδομάδα πρέπει να παίρνω 1600...

----------


## thanasis reaction

το εκανα κ γω!κ μενα σχεδον 2900 μου εβγαλε!!!τωρα γυρω στις 3500 καταναλωνω.θελω κ αλλες λογικα για να παρω ογκο?

----------


## Jumaru

> Το εβαλα μου εβγαλε 12-13% λίπος ! Τεσπα τις τροφες πως τις προσθετω για να μετρήσω θερμιδες ?



Εννοείς να προσθέσεις κάποια καινούργια που δεν υπάρχει? Αν ναι : ανοίγεις το πρόγραμμα και πας FOODS, εκεί που λέει ---ΝΕW FOOD--- (λίγο δεξιά) διπλό κλικ. Η οπουδήποτε στο χώρο με τα γράμματα δεξί κλικ και ADD , με τον ίδιο τρόπο κάνεις και edit μια τροφή που υπάρχει ήδη. Το ποσοστό λίπους εννοείτε οτι θα είναι οτι ναναι εφόσον δεν σου κάνει λιπομέτρηση , το βγάζει απο αναλογία καθαρά περιφέρειας και ύψους οπότε άν έχεις κάνει λιπομέτρηση βάλε εσύ το σωστό.

----------


## Svein

> Εννοείς να προσθέσεις κάποια καινούργια που δεν υπάρχει? Αν ναι : ανοίγεις το πρόγραμμα και πας FOODS, εκεί που λέει ---ΝΕW FOOD--- (λίγο δεξιά) διπλό κλικ. Η οπουδήποτε στο χώρο με τα γράμματα δεξί κλικ και ADD , με τον ίδιο τρόπο κάνεις και edit μια τροφή που υπάρχει ήδη. Το ποσοστό λίπους εννοείτε οτι θα είναι οτι ναναι εφόσον δεν σου κάνει λιπομέτρηση , το βγάζει απο αναλογία καθαρά περιφέρειας και ύψους οπότε άν έχεις κάνει λιπομέτρηση βάλε εσύ το σωστό.


που βρισκο τις τροφες που εχει αποθηκευμενο το προγραμα δεν καταλαβα...ας πουμε που εχει βρομη , γαλα κλπ ?

----------


## Jumaru

> που βρισκο τις τροφες που εχει αποθηκευμενο το προγραμα δεν καταλαβα...ας πουμε που εχει βρομη , γαλα κλπ ?


Όταν το ανοίξεις αριστερά λέει FOODS και ξεκινάς να πληκτρολογείς πχ Milk και αρχίζει να σου βγαζει πολλά είδη γάλατος. Μόλις βρεις αυτό που θες το κάνεις διπλο κλίκ και σου λέει μετα δώσε ποσότητα. πχ 200γρ και αυτόματα στο περνάει στο μενού σου. Αν δεν έχει κάτι το κάνεις add οπως προανέφερα

----------


## alien.carmania

> Ποσταρω εδω ενα χρησιμο εργαλειο τουλαχιστον για μενα..Ευχομαι να σας φανει και σας εξυπηρετικο....http://health.in.gr/tools/metritesYg...rmidometritis/


ωραιος man και εγω αυτον χρησιμοποιώ ειναι και στα ελληνικα...!

----------


## Polyneikos

Προυπήρχε στο πρωτο ποστ αν δεν κανω λαθος αλλα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Blackie

Βασικά έχω μια απορία... Χρησιμοποιώ το fitday, αλλά τη software έκδοση. Ποιο το πρόβλημα; Είχα βρει μια φόρμουλα, που ουσιαστικά δηλώνει την ανάγκη ενός ανθρώπου σε πρωτεΐνες καθημερινά. Έλεγε λοιπόν, πως κάποιος που γυμνάζεται χρειάζεται 1.4 γραμμάριο από πρωτεΐνη ανά κιλό. Εγώ είμαι στα 89 kg, άρα x 1.4 = 124,6. Στο παραπάνω πρόγραμμα, κι ενώ κατανάλωσα 1700 θερμίδες το πολύ σήμερα, μου έβγαλε πως έλαβα 135 γραμμάρια πρωτεΐνης. Εφόσον κάνω τη "βλακεία" κατά πολλούς και κάνω υποθερμιδική δίαιτα ενώ είμαι σε γράμμωση (καίω μυϊκή μάζα, απ'όσο λένε), είναι δυνατόν να παίρνω τόσες πολλές πρωτεΐνες, κάνει λάθος το πρόγραμμα ή κάποιος που γραμμώνεται πρέπει να παίρνει παραπάνω γραμμάρια πρωτεΐνης (κοινώς βρήκα λάθος φόρμουλα); Τα φώτα σας!!!

----------


## scarone

> Συγκέντρωσα διάφορα threads μελών σε ένα


εδω λεει ο τονοσ σ κονσερβα νερου εχει 50γρ πρωτεινης στα 100 γρ....αληθευει;

----------


## scarone

> ```
> http://rapidshare.com/files/126895173/Vita.rar
> ```
> 
> Ένα σχετικά απλό είναι το παραπάνω, είναι και στα ελληνικά.
> 
> Το καλύτερο για μένα είναι το calorieking nutrition and exercise manager
> Επίσης κάποιoi δουλεύουνε με το fitday.
> 
> Υπάρχουνε όλα στο ιντερνετ. Αν ψάξεις θα τα βρεις. Αν δυσκολευτείς στειλε πμ.


calorieking nutrition and exercise manage...ωραιο αλλα στ αγγλικα,μια ερωτηση για προγραμμα ογκου εκει που λεει εξερσαισ τι βαζω; Pump class;

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Μπορείς να βάλεις αυτό, είτε κάτι από το Weight training

----------


## manosvdm

εγω σε ολη τη διαδρομη μου για τα  :02. Shock: ---50κιλα ειχα δεξι χερι το fitday.

ποτε δεν εκανε λαθος 
14μηνες ουτε 1 πλατο(μονο την10 μερες στο φορτομα κρεατινης ειχα πλατω)
απιστευτη επιτυχια
και καταφερα με αυτο το προγραμμα να εχω αστειρευτη ποικιλια φαγητων και τροφων
η βαση ειναι η πασιγνωση αμερικανικη που εχει και το calorie counter site.

ειδικα στο σχεδιασμο 6 γευματων ΗΤΑΝ ΜΑΝΙΤΣΑ.

τελειωποιεις τα γευματα σε χρονο DT.
κανεις τουμπες τα γραμμαρια απο υδα πρωτ η λιπαρα και τα φερνεις ακριβως στα επιπεδα που χρειαζεσε.
Τυπωνω menu plan, παω κουζινα και σε ασημενια μπολακια μιας χρησης ετοιμαζω τα γευματα για την Δουλεια.
αυτο το κανω 14 μηνες και πλεων ειναι πανευκολο.

και ΤΟ ΦΟΒΕΡΟ:
οταν θελω να stwitcaro τις αναλογιες 40 30 30 η 30 40 30 η 30 50 20 ειναι πανευκολο.

με βοηθησε παρα πολυ και στα γευματα ΖΩΝΗΣ του Barry sears.(στο παιχνιδι με τις ορμονες http://www.trulyhuge.com/bodybuildingdietL02.html ) :03. Thumb up:

----------


## alien.carmania

einai πολυ χρησιμα απο οτι βλεπω αυτα τα προγραματα...! σε ελληνικα ποια εχει? μονο αυτο που λεει ο στελακος στην αρχη?

----------


## kolakos

παιδια σορρυ που ξε8αβω το θεμα αλλα διαβασα πως η ζελατινη σε φυλλα ειναι χαμηλης βιολογικης αξιας....απο που τ συμπεραινουμαι αυτο??προσφατως εμα8α για την παρασκευη της και δεν νομιζω να ειναι χαμηλης βιολογικης αξιας...

----------


## jjx

Μηπως οι πινακες δεν ειναι "φθινουσας αξιας" αλλα "φθινουσας ποσοτητας"?
Αν ηταν φθινουσας αξιας στις πρωτεινες που ειναι το αυγο (ωστε να εχουμε ενα ευκολο μετρο συγκρισης)?

----------


## kolakos

> Μηπως οι πινακες δεν ειναι "φθινουσας αξιας" αλλα "φθινουσας ποσοτητας"?
> Αν ηταν φθινουσας αξιας στις πρωτεινες που ειναι το αυγο (ωστε να εχουμε ενα ευκολο μετρο συγκρισης)?


??? τι εννοεις??

----------


## jjx

Αν εχω καταλαβει σωστα, "φθινουσα αξια πρωτεινων" σημαινει οτι η πρωτη γραμμη περιεχει την καλυτερη σε ποιοτητα (και οχι ποσοτητα) πρωτεινη.

Δηλαδη, η ζελατινη σε φυλλα ή το κοτόπουλο εχει καλυτερη *ποιοτικά* πρωτεινη απο το "Αυγο ασπράδι" (το βρηκα στην 4η σελιδα!).

Ισχυει !? Ή εχω καταλάβει λαθος τον πινακα?!

----------


## kolakos

> Αν εχω καταλαβει σωστα, "φθινουσα αξια πρωτεινων" σημαινει οτι η πρωτη γραμμη περιεχει την καλυτερη σε ποιοτητα (και οχι ποσοτητα) πρωτεινη.
> 
> Δηλαδη, η ζελατινη σε φυλλα ή το κοτόπουλο εχει καλυτερη *ποιοτικά* πρωτεινη απο το "Αυγο ασπράδι" (το βρηκα στην 4η σελιδα!).
> 
> Ισχυει !? Ή εχω καταλάβει λαθος τον πινακα?!


οχι σε ποσοτητα ειναι....απλα τα 100 γρ ασπραδι αυγου ειναι 4 αυγα για αυτο τ βρηκες στην 4η σελιδα ενω τα 100γρ ζελατινης ειναι αρκετα φυλλα...

----------


## kolakos

> ναι..αλλα να ειναι πολυ χαμηλης βιολογικης αξιας,,δεν κανει..τσου!


Παιδια επειδη χρησιμοποιω ζελατινη μπορειτε να μ πειτε αν ισχυει τ παραπανω?

----------


## KeyserSoze

Καλησπερα, να ρωτησω κατι?
Εχουμε καποιο τοπικ ή καποιο online λεξικο, καπου που να βρουμε τις τροφες στ ααγγλικα για το fitday?

Πχ προσπαθω να βαλω ας πουμε καστανο ρυζι βραστο, πως ακριβως αποσα εχει θα ξερω τι ειναι το καστανο? Και αντε το ρυζι ειναι ευκολο, πιο δυσκολες τροφες?

----------


## arisfwtis

δοκιμασε brown rice

υπαρχουν στα λεξικα αμα ψαξεις στο νετ για μεταφρασεις θα βρεις
και εγω αυτο κανω  :08. Toast:

----------


## KeyserSoze

> δοκιμασε brown rice
> 
> υπαρχουν στα λεξικα αμα ψαξεις στο νετ για μεταφρασεις θα βρεις
> και εγω αυτο κανω


Ναι, το βρηκα
Εχει δικιο, τελικα εχει παρα πολλα στη βαση δεδομενων
Απλα με δυσκολευουν οι ελληνικοι οροι αλλα και τι εννοουν οι αγγλικοι
Πχ ηθελα να βαλω τα ασπραδια των αυγων, ειπα egg, white αλλα ειχε και ενα dried, τι εννουσε, σκονη?

----------


## arisfwtis

> Ναι, το βρηκα
> Εχει δικιο, τελικα εχει παρα πολλα στη βαση δεδομενων
> Απλα με δυσκολευουν οι ελληνικοι οροι αλλα και τι εννοουν οι αγγλικοι
> Πχ ηθελα να βαλω τα ασπραδια των αυγων, ειπα egg, white αλλα ειχε και ενα dried, τι εννουσε, σκονη?


αποξηραμενο ειναι η μεταφραση αλλα δν ξερω πως το εννοει  το site

----------


## KeyserSoze

> αποξηραμενο ειναι η μεταφραση αλλα δν ξερω πως το εννοει  το site


Thanks, αλλα καιγω αυτο που ρωτας ψαχνω(τα αγγλικα μου ειναι μια χαρα, το λεξιλογιο διατροφολογιας οχι τοσο)

Να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο...κατεβασα αυτο το ΦιτΝτει στην 1η σελιδα του Στελακου. Ειναι full ή θα μου ληξει σε 10 μερες?

----------


## sotosmako

παιδες μηπως ξερετε κανενα καλο προγραμματακι για υπολογισμο πρωτεινης-ηδαταφρακων-θερμιδες...ευχαριστω

----------


## Devil Randime

> παιδες μηπως ξερετε κανενα καλο προγραμματακι για υπολογισμο πρωτεινης-ηδαταφρακων-θερμιδες...ευχαριστω


http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=9353

Ελπιζω να βοηθαει αυτο. 
Και μια off topic συμβουλη. Επειδη η ''Αναζητηση'' του forum δεν ειναι καλη, ό,τι θελετε να πηγαινετε στο google , να πατατε αυτο που θελετε και διπλα να βαζετε παντα bodybuilding.gr

Π.χ. θελετε να ψαξετε για πρωτεινες? Στο search tab πατηστε:
πρωτείνες bodybuilding.gr

Παντα κατι βγαζει (αν υπαρχει) στο forum ετσι...Και ειναι καλυτερη απο την ''αναζητηση'' που εχει το forum. Απλα μη ξεχνατε να πατατε διπλα απο αυτο που ψαχνετε και το bodybuilding.gr
Αν υπαρχει κατι σχετικο παντα θα σας το βγαζει ετσι...

Με εκτίμηση,
Παναγιώτης

----------


## sotosmako

> http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=9353
> 
> Ελπιζω να βοηθαει αυτο. 
> Και μια off topic συμβουλη. Επειδη η ''Αναζητηση'' του forum δεν ειναι και top οτι θελετε να πηγαινετε στο google , να πατατε αυτο που θελετε και διπλα να βαζετε παντα bodybuilding.gr
> 
> Π.χ. θελετε να ψαξετε για πρωτεινες? Στο search tab πατηστε:
> πρωτείνες bodybuilding.gr
> 
> Παντα κατι βγαζει (αν υπαρχει) απο το forum ετσι...
> ...


ευχαριστω και συγνωμη

----------


## Devil Randime

> ευχαριστω και συγνωμη



Μη ζητας συγνωμη καλε!!  :01. Razz: 
Απλα επειδη πολλοι εχουν προβλημα με την αναζητηση οτι θες να τα ψαχνεις ετσι  :01. Razz: 
Και γω το θεμα που σου παρεθεσα ετσι το βρηκα τωρα , απο google οχι απο την αναζητηση του φορουμ! 
Δε σε μαλωσα!!!  :08. Toast:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sotosmako

> Μη ζητας συγνωμη καλε!! 
> Απλα επειδη πολλοι εχουν προβλημα με την αναζητηση οτι θες να τα ψαχνεις ετσι 
> Και γω το θεμα που σου παρεθεσα ετσι το βρηκα τωρα , απο google οχι απο την αναζητηση του φορουμ! 
> Δε σε μαλωσα!!!


οκ οκ  :03. Thumb up:  :01. Razz:

----------


## angelbreath

Σε πιο "Software " λύση αν θές ...




```
http://rapidshare.com/files/29647141...rometritis.rar
```

----------


## blackmamba

Καλησπερα.Μηπως ξερει κανεις αν υπαρχει το calorieking ή καποιο αλλο καλο προγραμμα για υπολογιστη Mac?

----------


## dhmhtrhs 1979

χρήσιμο!!! :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  πίνακας περιεκτικότητας των τροφίμων σε πρωτεΐνες λίπη και υδατάνθρακες...

http://fskilkis.gr/index.php?option=...=149&Itemid=57

----------


## nisgia

χρησιμοτατο οντως!

----------


## Giannisgt4

ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια πολυ χρισιμα ολα τα σιτε που ανεβασατε εδω.. να σασ ρωτισω τωρα που ξερω ποσες θερμιδες καιει ο ο ργανισμος μου για να φαω αναλογα και ποσες γρ υδατανθρακα χριαζομαι για ο γκο ημιρεσιως αν υποθεσουμε οτι ειμαι 85 κιλα και 220 γρ πρωτεινη καθε μερα

----------


## giannis64

ποια ειναι η ερωτηση σου? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Giannisgt4

ναι δικιο εχεις..μονο σαφης δεν εγινα.. που θα μαθω ποσες θερμιδες καιει πανω κατω ο οργανισμος μου?? ειμαι 1,84 υπσος 85 κιλα 26 χρονων και κανω 4 φορες την βδομαδα προπονιση.. και αλλη μια ερωτηση ξερω οτι για ογκο χριαζετε να παιρνω ανα κιλο δικο μου 2,5 γρ πρωτεινη περιπου υδατανθρακα ποσο??

----------


## giannis64

το ποσες θερμιδες καιει ο οργανισμος σου ειναι αναλογα με την ηλικια, υψος, βαρος και ασκησης. 

οσο για τα ποσοστα που ρωτησες δες εδω


** Για να μάθετε πόσες θερμίδες χρειάζεστε για την κατασκευή μυών και ποια αναλογια θα πρέπει να εχουν σε (Protein / Carbs / Λίπη), θα πρεπει να πολλαπλασιάσετε το βαρος σας με ενα συντελεστη 30-40 . 
100 kgr x 30-40 = 3000-4000 θερμίδες. Έτσι, ενας 100 κιλων bodybuilder θα πρέπει να παιρνει 3000-4000 θερμίδες ανά ημέρα.* 
_Ο Chris Aceto, ένα δημοφιλής διατροφολόγος που συμβουλευει πολλους pro bodybuilders συνιστά μια αναλογια πρωτεΐνης / carbs / λιπών με λογο 35/50/15, που σημαίνει 35% των θερμίδων να προέρχονται από πρωτεΐνες, το 50% προέρχεται από carbs, και το 15% προέρχεται από τα διαιτητικά λίπη._ 

_Θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε ότι ενας 100 κιλων bodybuilder τρωει 34 θερμίδες ανά κιλο ως παράδειγμα._

_3.400 θερμίδες x 0,55 = 1870 θερμίδες από carbs (το 1870 διαιρείται με 4 θερμίδες ανά γραμμάριο = 467,5 γραμμάρια carbs ανά ημέρα)_ 

_3400 θερμίδες x 0,35 = 1190 θερμίδες από πρωτεΐνη (το 1190 διαιρείται με 4 θερμίδες ανά γραμμάριο = 297,5 γραμμάρια πρωτεϊνών ανά ημέρα)_ 

_3400 θερμίδες x 0,15 = 510 θερμίδες από τα διαιτητικά λίπη (το 510 διαιρείται με 9 θερμίδες ανά γραμμάριο = 56,67 γραμμάρια λίπους ανά ημέρα)_

----------


## Giannisgt4

ευχαριστω φιλε

----------


## ang3lfitness

έβγαλα μια άκρη βάση στατιστικών μου για την διατροφή μου 1.87/ 89 / 22ετών/.

1-3 εβδομάδα 3933 περίπου θερμίδες κατανάλωσης ημερησίως τον 6 γευμάτων.

ωραία ως εδώ, τώρα όμως πως θα ξέρω ποσο θερμίδες καταναλώνω τρώγοντας ένα γεύμα ?

σίγουρα θα έχει ξανασυζητηθεί το θέμα αλλα δεν είμαι σε φάση να ψάξω όλο το forum οποτε ζητάω συγγνώμη για το νέο post

 :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Μετέφερα το ποστ σου.

Ρίξε μια ματια σε αυτό το τόπικ, θα βρεις πολλα εργαλεία μέτρησης θερμίδων.
Απαραίτητη είναι μια ζυγαριά κουζίνας.

----------


## sobral

> Μετέφερα το ποστ σου.
> 
> Ρίξε μια ματια σε αυτό το τόπικ, θα βρεις πολλα εργαλεία μέτρησης θερμίδων.
> Απαραίτητη είναι μια ζυγαριά κουζίνας.


ξέρεις μήπως κάποια οικονομική λύση για ζυγαριά κουζίνας? έχω δει μερικές αλλά πονάνε την τσέπη..

----------


## hiko

> ξέρεις μήπως κάποια οικονομική λύση για ζυγαριά κουζίνας? έχω δει μερικές αλλά πονάνε την τσέπη..


πατα στο google (στα ελληνικα) "ζυγαρια κουζινας" και θα σου βγαλει μερικες..   θα βρεις, δεν ειναι τιποτα

----------


## hiko

ρε παιδια το OZ Που εχει σε μερικα Θερμιδοπρογραματα  :01. Razz:  τι μοναδα μετρισης ειναι?

----------


## dionisos

> ρε παιδια το OZ Που εχει σε μερικα Θερμιδοπρογραματα  τι μοναδα μετρισης ειναι?
> εχει σαν επιλογη και G αλλα στο αυγο πχ με το G μου το βγαζει 0.1 protein  Oπωτε το G δεν ειναι τα γραμμαρια


oz είναι η ουγγιά, μονάδα μέτρησης μάζας! 1 oz=28,35 gr

----------


## Nio

> ρε παιδια το OZ Που εχει σε μερικα Θερμιδοπρογραματα  τι μοναδα μετρισης ειναι?





> oz είναι η ουγγιά, μονάδα μέτρησης μάζας! 1 oz=28,35 gr


Και για τα υγρά ισχύει: 1 (fluid) ounce ~= 29 ml

----------


## jannous44

Στη καθημερονιτητα μου χρησημοποιω το παρακατω πινακα ειναι ΠΑΡΑ πολυ χρησιμος τουλαχιστον για μενα γιατι εχει ΣΧΕΔΟΝ τα παντα απο καθε τροφη ειναι σε προγραμμα Excel. σας τον παραθετω και ελπιζω να σας φανει χρησιμος.
τα εχει χωρισμενα σε κατηγοριες, πρωτεινουχα φαγητα, υδατανθρακουχα, λιπαρα , γλυκα, λαχανικα, οσπρια, κτλπ
ΠινακαςΤροφιμων

*εντιτ: στο παραπανω πινακα στα γαλακτοκομικα μπορειτε να προσθεσετε το 
Arla Delite Active 5% 
100γρ.:
Ενέργεια: 789 KJ / 187 Kcal, Πρωτεΐνες: 34g, Υδατάνθρακες: 1,5g, Λιπαρά: 5g*

----------


## gmalamos

> Στη καθημερονιτητα μου χρησημοποιω το παρακατω πινακα ειναι ΠΑΡΑ πολυ χρησιμος τουλαχιστον για μενα γιατι εχει ΣΧΕΔΟΝ τα παντα απο καθε τροφη ειναι σε προγραμμα Excel. σας τον παραθετω και ελπιζω να σας φανει χρησιμος.
> 
> ΠινακαςΤροφιμων


Ωραιος..

----------


## jannous44

> Ωραιος..


πολυ καλο ειναι :03. Thumb up: 
δεν ξερω ποσο θα κρατησει το λινκ ομως γιατι αυτες η σελιδες συνηθως κρατανε τα αρχεια 1-2 μερες και μετα σβηνουν. ξες πως μπορω να το ανεβασω εδω μεσα? :01. Unsure:

----------


## gmalamos

> πολυ καλο ειναι
> δεν ξερω ποσο θα κρατησει το λινκ ομως γιατι αυτες η σελιδες συνηθως κρατανε τα αρχεια 1-2 μερες και μετα σβηνουν. ξες πως μπορω να το ανεβασω εδω μεσα?


Λιγο δυσκολο ειναι να ανεβει.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## chris corfu

οι περιεκτικοτητες που ανεφερει ειναι ανα 100 γρ?? καθε προιοντος??

----------


## jannous44

ναι

----------


## DimitrisT

> πολυ καλο ειναι
> δεν ξερω ποσο θα κρατησει το λινκ ομως γιατι αυτες η σελιδες συνηθως κρατανε τα αρχεια 1-2 μερες και μετα σβηνουν. ξες πως μπορω να το ανεβασω εδω μεσα?


https://rapidshare.com/files/6842001...asTrofimon.xls
Ε προς το παρον το ανεβασα στο rapidshare που δεν σβηνεται ποτε (θεωρητικα..)
Πολυ καλο παντως!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

πραγματικα πααρα πολυ καλο.καλα το γαλα καρυδας γιατι ειχα την εντυπωση πως ηταν τιγκα στα λιπαρα? επισης το τυρι spread 22,9 λιπαρα?wtf?εγω αυτο π παιρνω εχει 3%

----------


## Giannistzn

Jannous πολυ καλος. Γιατι δεν το κανεις απλα attach εδω περα για να μεινει?

----------


## Kaloutsikos

Μπράβο ρε συ πολύ καλό.

Αλλα δύστυχος δεν μπορώ να το ανοιξω  :01. Sad:

----------


## sadistic

> Μπράβο ρε συ πολύ καλό.
> 
> Αλλα δύστυχος δεν μπορώ να το ανοιξω


ουτε εγω καταφερα :01. Sad: .αν ειναι οντως καλο καντε το στικυ.

----------


## jannous44

> ουτε εγω καταφερα.αν ειναι οντως καλο καντε το στικυ.


παιδια πρεπει να εχετε το *microsoft office excel 2003,2004,2005,2006,2007,2008,2009,2010*  για να μπορεσετε να το ανοιξετε :03. Thumb up: 




> Jannous πολυ καλος. Γιατι δεν το κανεις απλα attach εδω περα για να μεινει?



προσπαθησα να το κανω attach αλλα μου ελεγε οτι ειναι λαθος το αρχειο

----------


## DimitrisT

Αν το βαλεις σε συμπιεσμενη μορφη, zip/rar;

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> παιδια πρεπει να εχετε το *microsoft office excel 2003,2004,2005,2006,2007,2008,2009,2010*  για να μπορεσετε να το ανοιξετε


 
Το ανοίγω με το office και μου τα βγάζει κινέζικα!  :01. Sad:

----------


## jannous44

> Το ανοίγω με το office και μου τα βγάζει κινέζικα!


κατι πρεπει να παιζει με την κωδικοποιησει... θα σε γελασω τωρα. δεν ξερω τι μπορεις να κανεις ισως καποιος ποιο σχετικος να ξερει :01. Sad:

----------


## gym

> Το ανοίγω με το office και μου τα βγάζει κινέζικα!


και εμενα και μετα το κανω αποθηκευση καπου κ το ανοιγω αλλα βγαινει ασχημο...πολυ δυσκολα να το διαβασεις παντως...

----------


## jannous44

παιδια καπως ετσι πρεπει να σας δειχνει οταν ανοιγετε . δεν εχω ιδεα τι φταιει πραγματικα... :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## jannous44

> Αν το βαλεις σε συμπιεσμενη μορφη, zip/rar;


παλι δεν το επαιρνε. :01. Sad:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> παιδια καπως ετσι πρεπει να σας δειχνει οταν ανοιγετε . δεν εχω ιδεα τι φταιει πραγματικα...Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27385


Κρίμα γιατί φαίνεται πολύ καλό!

Θα σκάσω όμως αν δεν το έχω στο αρχείο μου!  :08. Shoot:  :02. Smash:  :05. Squat:  :08. Evil Fire:  :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:  :08. Two Guns:  :08. Rifle:  :04. Box:  :09.Text icons:

----------


## pankol

μάλλον θα θέλουν αλλαγή τα regional settings, να βάλετε γλώσσα ελληνική.
στον πίνακα ελέγχου πηγαίντε και δοκιμάστε, εκεί που λέει ρυθμίσεις τοποθεσίας και ώρας.

----------


## tolis93

παιδια επειδη βλεπω οτι υπαρχει θεμα.εγω το κατεβασα μια χαρα.οποιος το θελει μπορει να επικοινωνησει μαζι μου να του το στειλω με mail και τελειωσε το θεμα

----------


## thanasis76

κανενα πιο απλο δεν υπαρχει??? 
με ενδιαφερει πολυ αλλα δεν μπορω να το διαβασω....  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## gym

> παιδια καπως ετσι πρεπει να σας δειχνει οταν ανοιγετε . δεν εχω ιδεα τι φταιει πραγματικα...Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27385


ξερεις τι...βγαινει κομμενο....οχι ολοκληρο...

----------


## pankol

τι εννοείς κομμένο;
μήπως πρέπει να κουνήσεις τη μπάρα από κάτω για να πας πιο πέρα;
η να πατήσεις το βελάκι για να αλλάξεις φύλλο εργασίας;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## gym

> τι εννοείς κομμένο;
> μήπως πρέπει να κουνήσεις τη μπάρα από κάτω για να πας πιο πέρα;
> η να πατήσεις το βελάκι για να αλλάξεις φύλλο εργασίας;


το εκανα καλε...ειπαμε ειμαι αλλα οχι και τοσοο..χαχα...
οχι απλα πχ την πρωτη στηλη δεν την βγαζει καθολου....

----------


## thanasis76

παιδια εψαξα λιγο και βρηκα εναν πινακα... 
να βαλω το λινκ, δεν ειναι διαφημιση.
και ειναι σε μορφη pdf.
ειναι πολυ καλος και χρησιμος για ολους... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> παιδια εψαξα λιγο και βρηκα εναν πινακα... 
> να βαλω το λινκ, δεν ειναι διαφημιση.
> και ειναι σε μορφη pdf.
> ειναι πολυ καλος και χρησιμος για ολους...


Eνα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον TOLI93 για την βοήθεια :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown: 
με το microsoft excel ανοίγει!

----------


## tolis93

παιδες ανοιγει με excel.σε εμενα τουλαχιστον

----------


## Ovelix36

Δείτε και αυρό

http://www.hhf-greece.gr/tables/Home.aspx?l=el

----------


## thanasis76

παιδια καλημερα!! 
για οποιον ενδιαφερεται βαζω αλλο ενα πινακα που βρηκα και ειναι πολυ καλος...
ο πινακας εχει φτιαχτει απο το Σισμανογλειο Νοσοκομειο οποτε ειναι αξιοπιστος....

http://www.psnrenal.gr/old/Pinakas_Trofimon.pdf

αν θεωρηθει διαφημιση  :01. Unsure:  ας σβηστει....

----------


## gym

ωραιος! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beatshooter

Στον αρχικο πινακα που ανοιγει με εξελ σιγουρα ειναι ανα 100γραμαρια τα ποσοστα των τροφων?

----------


## chris corfu

ναι εκτος απο αυτα που λεει για παραδειγμα, 1 αυγο. ειναι σε ενα αυγο και οχι στα 100 γρ αυγου.

----------


## tonycub

Παιδια εχω ενα μικρο προβληματακι
.Λοιπον..παλια οταν εφτιαχνα την διατροφη μου ειχα βρει ενα site το οποιο ελεγε για ολες σχεδον τις τροφες θερμιδες,υδατ κτλπ ανα γραμμαριο..αυτο ομως το site το εχω χασει και τωρα θελω να αλλαξω παλι την διατροφη μου.Ξερει κανεις μηπως κατι σχετικο?

----------


## gym

> Παιδια εχω ενα μικρο προβληματακι
> .Λοιπον..παλια οταν εφτιαχνα την διατροφη μου ειχα βρει ενα site το οποιο ελεγε για ολες σχεδον τις τροφες θερμιδες,υδατ κτλπ ανα γραμμαριο..αυτο ομως το site το εχω χασει και τωρα θελω να αλλαξω παλι την διατροφη μου.Ξερει κανεις μηπως κατι σχετικο?


calorieking....
nutritiondata...
fitday....

google ..κ δες τα.... :08. Toast:

----------


## tolis93

calorieking για μενα το καλυτερο κ πιο ακριβες.αυτο π τα λεει τελειως τσιου ειναι το bestrong τα εχει αλλα για αλλα μεσα

----------


## Kaloutsikos

Στα Ελληνικά δεν έχει κανένα?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> Στα Ελληνικά δεν έχει κανένα?


μπα...εγω δε τα εμπιστευομαι τα ελληνικα κιολας.αλλλα λεει το ενα αλλα το αλλο.κ λενε κ μονο για θερμιδες.δν αναλυουν τπτ...υπαρχει ενα θεμα εδω μεσα με πινακα τροφημων παντως.αλλα οκ δν εχει κ τα παντα...

----------


## superman1924

http://www.dietstories.gr/metritis.php

----------


## thanasis76

διαβασε αν θελεις κι εδω!!! 
http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...BC%CF%89%CE%BD.
εχουμε βαλει με τα παιδια 1-2 πινακες με τροφες και διατροφικες αξιες....

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> διαβασε αν θελεις κι εδω!!! 
> http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...BC%CF%89%CE%BD.
> εχουμε βαλει με τα παιδια 1-2 πινακες με τροφες και διατροφικες αξιες....


Ευχαριστώ φίλος το έχω κατεβάσει αυτό :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kostantinoss

μπραβο παιδια εχετε κανει πολη καλη δουλεια!!

----------


## venom1987

> το ποσες θερμιδες καιει ο οργανισμος σου ειναι αναλογα με την ηλικια, υψος, βαρος και ασκησης. 
> 
> οσο για τα ποσοστα που ρωτησες δες εδω
> 
> 
> ** Για να μάθετε πόσες θερμίδες χρειάζεστε για την κατασκευή μυών και ποια αναλογια θα πρέπει να εχουν σε (Protein / Carbs / Λίπη), θα πρεπει να πολλαπλασιάσετε το βαρος σας με ενα συντελεστη 30-40 . 
> 100 kgr x 30-40 = 3000-4000 θερμίδες. Έτσι, ενας 100 κιλων bodybuilder θα πρέπει να παιρνει 3000-4000 θερμίδες ανά ημέρα.* 
> _Ο Chris Aceto, ένα δημοφιλής διατροφολόγος που συμβουλευει πολλους pro bodybuilders συνιστά μια αναλογια πρωτεΐνης / carbs / λιπών με λογο 35/50/15, που σημαίνει 35% των θερμίδων να προέρχονται από πρωτεΐνες, το 50% προέρχεται από carbs, και το 15% προέρχεται από τα διαιτητικά λίπη._ 
> 
> ...


ναι αλλα αυτο αναφερεται μονο σε bb???
για μας που κανουμε κατι ποιο λαιτ??

----------


## tolis93

> ναι αλλα αυτο αναφερεται μονο σε bb???
> για μας που κανουμε κατι ποιο λαιτ??


κοιτα εξαρταται σε τι θερμιδες παιζεις.δλδ αν παιζεις στισ 2300-2500 κ εχεις μαθει εκει τν οργανισμο ς κ πας κ τ κοπανησεις 3000 θερμιδες θα βαλεις λιπιδι τιγκα.αυξανε σταδιακα σταδιακα 200-300 θερμιδες μεχρι να δεις οτι κολλας κ τελειωνει το θεμα εκει :01. Mr. Green:  κ οι θερμιδες π παιρνεις καλο θα ειναι να χωριζονται ετσι οπως λεει παραπανω σε ογκο.απλα λιγοτερες θερμιδες δλδ αναλογα τα κιλα σ κ το πως εχεις μαθει τν οργανισμο σ

----------


## Goofonly

> ναι αλλα αυτο αναφερεται μονο σε bb???
> για μας που κανουμε κατι ποιο λαιτ??


θα μπορούσες να πολλαπλασιάσεις τα κιλά σου ως εξής:

επί 30 εάν έχεις αργό μεταβολισμό
επί 35 εάν έχεις κανονικό 
επί 40 εάν έχεις γρήγορο 

εγώ τρώω 32 όντας ενδόμορφος για παράδειγμα

----------


## miltaras

Γεια σας παιδιά, θα ήθελα λίγο την βοήθεια σας, προσπαθώ να βελτιώσω την διατροφή αλλά δυσκολεύομαι τρομερά, υπάρχει κάποιο ελληνικό κατα προτίμηση site(και αγγλικο ειναι οκ) που να δινει τις πρωτεινες,υδατανθρακες,λιπαρα,θερμιδες απο τα τροφιμα ; κουτσα στραβα κατι βγαζω αλλα με δυσκολια, εσεις πως τα βγαζεται ολα αυτα ;

----------


## DimitrisT

Εγω χρησιμοποιω αυτην : http://caloriecount.about.com/
Αν και νομιζω πως αν εψαχνες λιγακι το forum θα εβρισκες αρκετα sites..

----------


## Γιάννηςς

http://www.myfitnesspal.com ...με σώζει καθημερινά!Και έχει ο,τι θέλεις!!!Μέχρι και τα γιαούρτια του carrefour έχει...πραγματικά σχεδόν τα πάντα!Μόνο την μερέντα του ldld μέχρι στιγμής έχω πετύχει να μην έχει!

----------


## dim orestiada

ξερει καποιος αν υπαρχει καποιο sait που να γραφεις την τροφη που θελεις κ να σου γραφει ποσες θερμιδες ποση πρωτεινη ποσα λιπαρα κ ποσους υδατανθρακες εχει?
ψαχνω αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω κατι.

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Νομιζω θα το επιτρεψουν οι modz
Φιλε, φιλοι και φιλες, εχω κατι πολυ τζαματο
http://nutritiondata.self.com/
Εχει τα παντα
Αρκει να μαθεις να το χρησιμοποιεις πρωτα

----------


## rey1989

http://caloriecount.about.com/
http://nutritiondata.self.com/
http://www.calorieking.com/

 :01. Wink:

----------


## dim orestiada

σας ευχαριστω για της αμεσες απαντησεις

----------


## nikolas_2012

Καλησπερα σε ολους 
Μια ερωτηση θελω να κανω . Αν ολοι οι πινακες διατροφης ειναι στα 100γρ οι τροφες γιατι δεν τα γραφουν 
στον πινακα αυτο ισχυει:
http://sites.google.com/site/peridia...s/home/pinakes

----------


## beefmeup

ποιες τροφες δεν τα γραφουν δλδ?

----------


## nikolas_2012

π.χ.η γαλοπουλα λεει μονο θερμιδες,νερο,υδατανθρακες,πρωτεινες... πουθενα γρ!!

----------


## beefmeup

που να λεει γρ. δλδ?
ολα που διαβαζεις ειναι ανα 100γρ..
εκτος απο τα αυγα που πανε με το μεγεθος περιπου,η διαφορα αλλα τετοια.

----------


## nikolas_2012

Αυτο ηθελα να διευκρινησω αρα ολοι οι πινακες ειναι στα 100γρ εκτος απο παρομια παραδειγματα που εδωσες ...

----------


## beefmeup

οχι ολοι μαν
ο συγκεκριμενος
σε αλλους σου λεει 1 κουταλια λαδι,κλπ...
εδω εχει ανα 100γρ

----------


## nikolas_2012

εχεις να μου προτινεις ενα καλο πινακα?

----------


## beefmeup

γιατι αυτος τι εχει?

----------


## nikolas_2012

λεω μηπως εχεις κανενα πιο καλο με πιο πολλες τροφες

----------


## tolis93

> λεω μηπως εχεις κανενα πιο καλο με πιο πολλες τροφες


calorieking.com κ καθαρισες

----------


## VaggD

Απειρα ευχαριστώ για τα links !!!

----------


## JbG (aka Johnnie be Good)

> ακομα ενα 
> 
> http://www.calorieking.com/


+1  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

δυστυχως στα Ελληνικα,για οσους δε κατεχουν την Αγγλικη γλώσσα, δεν υπαρχει θερμιδομετρητης που να δίνει ποσοστά πρωτεινών λιπαρών και υδατανθράκων με απόλυτη ακρίβεια.Ωστόσο τα παρακάτω λίνκ μπορούν να βοηθήσουν. ενα Ελληνικό και κάποια Αγγλικά-Αμερικάνικα. να θυμάστε οτι 1oz= 28 γρ περίπου οπότε γύρω στα 3,5 ozes είναι 100 γρ. Σε περίπτωση πού δέ βρίσκετε γραμμάρια αυτό.
τα σάιτ δείνουν πληροφορίες για τροφές ενώ τα υπογραμμισμένα κόκκινα λειτουργούν καί ώς βοηθός μετρητής μακροσυστατικών (καί μικροσυστατικών) για τον καθε ένα ξεχωριστά. Βάζετε τις τροφές που έχετε καταναλώσει και μετράει συνολικές θερμίδες 
Υ.Γ. Καλό θα ήταν να μετράτε τα πάντα ωμά διότι βραστά-ψητά κτλπ χανουν η παιρνουν βάρος (ανάλογα το τρόφιμο) και ίσως να βγείτε εκτός τών στόχων σάς σε σημαντικό ποσό.εώς και 200 θερμιδες πχ
τα σαιτ ειναι τα εξής
www.nutritiondata.com
www.myfitnesspal.com
www.calorieking.com
http://www.dietstories.gr/upologismoi.html  <--- υπολογίζετε καί ημερίσιες θερμίδες καί θερμίδες τροφών εδώ και είναι Ελληνικό για όσους 

                                                                  δυσκολεύονται με Αγγλικά

και για ένα πιό έγκυρο θερμιδομετρητή

http://caloriecount.about.com/cc/calories-burned.php  <--- στο συγκεκριμένο μετράμε και θερμίδες τροφίμων


συνηστώ τα σάιτ αυτά με τη σειρά που τα έχω τοποθετήσει πλήν του τελευταίου που είναι ουσιαστικά για "αλλη" δουλειά

----------


## tolis93

δυστυχως στα Ελληνικα,για οσους δε κατεχουν την Αγγλικη γλώσσα, δεν υπαρχει θερμιδομετρητης που να δίνει ποσοστά πρωτεινών λιπαρών και υδατανθράκων με απόλυτη ακρίβεια.Ωστόσο τα παρακάτω λίνκ μπορούν να βοηθήσουν. ενα Ελληνικό και κάποια Αγγλικά-Αμερικάνικα. να θυμάστε οτι 1oz= 28 γρ περίπου οπότε γύρω στα 3,5 ozes είναι 100 γρ. Σε περίπτωση πού δέ βρίσκετε γραμμάρια αυτό.
τα σάιτ δείνουν πληροφορίες για τροφές ενώ τα υπογραμμισμένα κόκκινα λειτουργούν καί ώς βοηθός μετρητής μακροσυστατικών (καί μικροσυστατικών) για τον καθε ένα ξεχωριστά. Βάζετε τις τροφές που έχετε καταναλώσει και μετράει συνολικές θερμίδες 
Υ.Γ. Καλό θα ήταν να μετράτε τα πάντα ωμά διότι βραστά-ψητά κτλπ χανουν η παιρνουν βάρος (ανάλογα το τρόφιμο) και ίσως να βγείτε εκτός τών στόχων σάς σε σημαντικό ποσό.εώς και 200 θερμιδες πχ
τα σαιτ ειναι τα εξής
www.nutritiondata.com
www.myfitnesspal.com
www.calorieking.com
http://www.dietstories.gr/upologismoi.html  <--- υπολογίζετε καί ημερίσιες θερμίδες καί θερμίδες τροφών εδώ και είναι Ελληνικό για όσους 

                                                                  δυσκολεύονται με Αγγλικά

και για ένα πιό έγκυρο θερμιδομετρητή

http://caloriecount.about.com/cc/calories-burned.php  <--- στο συγκεκριμένο μετράμε και θερμίδες τροφίμων


συνηστώ τα σάιτ αυτά με τη σειρά που τα έχω τοποθετήσει πλήν του τελευταίου που είναι ουσιαστικά για "αλλη" δουλειά

----------


## Mitsos175

Παιδια το CalorieKing το προγραμμα αξιζει ή υπαρχει κατι καλυτερο?

----------


## ggeorge

Καλησπερα 
Μολις εφτιαξα ενα φυλλο excel για υπολογισμό θερμίδων ανα μέρα

Εχω βαλει τα φαγητα που τρωω, αλλα μπορείτε να προσθεσετε γραμμες και να βαλετε τα δικά σας. Αν κανετε copy τα κελια τα απο πανω μετα αυτοματα μεταφερονται και οι πραξεις... 

Εχω 3 φυλλα. Ενα δικο μου , ενα της γυναίκας (δεν αλλαζει κατι εκτος απο τις τροφες) και ενα για κετο (παλι οι τροφες αλλαζουν μονο) Στην κετο τα νουμερα βγαίνουν χαλια γιατί δεν την εχω χρησιμοποιησει ακομα... 

Πρεπει να βαλετε στο αντιστοιχο κουτακι τις θερμιδες συντήρησης με οποιο είδος ασκησης θελετε (χαμηλη ασκηση βαρια κλπ) και συμπληρωνετε μονο τις ποσοτητες στη στηλη Ε. Η προηγουμενη στηλη είναι η μοναδα μετρισης. Δηλαδη πχ πρωτεινη whey εχω μοναδα μετρισης το σκουπ. Αν θελετε να παρετε δυο σκουπ γραφετε 2, κλπ

για το κοτοπουλο ειναι η μοναδα τα 100 γραμμαρια. Αν φατε 150 γραμμαρια θα βαλετε 1,5.... 
Στο τελος υπολογιζονται αυτοματα οι θερμιδες αλλα και τα ποσοστα πρωτείνης κλπ. Επισης, ανα γευμα  οι πρωτεινες και υδατανθρακες και στην κετο οι πρωτεινες και τα λιπη ... 

Ελπιζω να φανει χρησιμο. Τα στοιχεια πρεωτεινη λιπη και υδατανθρακες τα εχω παρει απο συσκευασίες αλλα βαλτε καλου κακου τις δικες σας... 

Για αποριες αν εχετε υπαρχει περιπτωση να φυγω ΣΚ οποτε ισως αργησω να απαντήσω... 

http://www.sendspace.com/file/hcq57s

----------


## koukoutsaki

:02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome: 

για ποιο λογο ζηταει καταχωρηση του κινητου τηλεφωνου  το site? :01. Unsure: 

oyte watch ουτε download κανει αν δε δωσεις κινητο ....το οποιο φυσικα δεν παιζει να κανω

εντιτ καλα να περασεις το σκ  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ggeorge

οχι βρε
πατησες λαθος κουμπι

Πατα το 
*Click here to start download from sendspace* 

Μολις το κατεβασα χωρίς προβλημα
Τωρα που βλεπω ξανα το excel το τριτο φυλλο (Ευτυχία) δεν είναι ολοκληρωμενο  100% (λειπουν καποια στοιχεια που τα εχει το φυλλο Γιωργος), οποτε να χρησιμοποιείτε το Γιωργος...

----------


## ggeorge

Ενα μικρό λαθακι 

Στο κελί D12 καντε την ποσοτητα 100γρ
Ειναι η μοναδα μετρισης. Οποτε το 0,7 που λεω διπλα είναι 70 γραμμαρια
παρακατω που το ξανααναφερω είναι σωστο...

Επίσης κατι που ξεχασα να σας εξηγήσω
Επειδή εχω βαλει περισσότερες απο μια επιλογες για φαγητο, υπολογιζονται μονο αυτες που λεω ναι. 
Αν εχει κενο ή οτιδηποτε αλλο δεν προσμετρωνται οι θερμιδες... 
Οποτε οτι τρωτε γραφεται ναι. Ακριβως οπως το γραφω ομως. ...

----------


## koukoutsaki

ωραια δουλεια  :08. Toast:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ggeorge

ελπίζω να καταλαβετε τη λογική
Κατι ακομα
Οι στήλες Μ, Ν και Ο είναι με αποκριψη. Εχουν καποια στοιχεία που χρειάζονται για τις πραξεις που χαλανε την εμφανιση.  Επιλεγετε τις στηλες που τις περιεχουν δεξι κλικ και επανεμφανιση



Αν προσθεσετε νεα φαγητα, οπως σας εγραψα ολα γινονται αυτοματα εκτος απο τις τρεις αυτες στηλες οπου υπαρχει το συμβολο $. Αυτο σημαινει οτι οταν κανετε το copy  πχ απο τη γραμμη 30 στην 31 οι πραξεις θα παραμείνουν της μορφης $30 στη γραμμη 31
Απλα πατε και το αλλαζετε σε 31. 
Αυτο επιρρεαζει ΜΟΝΟ το τελευταιο πινακακι που υπολογίζει ανα γευμα. Αν δε τα καταφερετε δηλαδη δεν εγινε και τιποτα. Οι συνολικες θερμίδες θα είναι σωστες

----------


## kostasrimis

http://www.calories.com.gr ειναι στα ελληνικα.

----------


## a-mad

http://www.fatsecret.com/  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## aetosa

Για να ευλογήσουμε και τα..γένια μας: calmet 
(Πάνω - πάνω, ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ.)
Kάνετε εγγραφή (με username και password) και είστε έτοιμοι  :01. Smile: .

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ξέρετε κάποια καλή εφαρμογή για Android που να μη χρειάζεται ιντερνετ; Το MyFitnessPal είναι καλό απ' όσο ξέρω αλλά για να δουλέψει πρέπει να είσαι συνδεμένος στο ίντερνετ. Κάτι άλλο;;

----------


## tolis93

> Ξέρετε κάποια καλή εφαρμογή για Android που να μη χρειάζεται ιντερνετ; Το MyFitnessPal είναι καλό απ' όσο ξέρω αλλά για να δουλέψει πρέπει να είσαι συνδεμένος στο ίντερνετ. Κάτι άλλο;;


nutrition facts... ΟΤΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ! εχει τα παντα μεσα αναλυτηκοτατα. δε βαζεις θερμιδες κτλπ αλλα εχει ολες τις τροφες (μεχρι αιδιας ολες) αναλυτηκοτατα κ μακρο κ μικρο συστατικα

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Thanks Τολη, θα το κατεβασω να το τσεκάρω.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Mikekan

Ναι το myfitnesspal θέλει Ίντερνετ, κάποτε είχα γράψει κι 5 πράγματα εδω σε ένα θεμα. Το χρησιμοποιώ συνέχεια, εναι πραγματικά φοβερό εργαλείο!

----------


## just chris

επειδη nutritiondata και fitness pal δεν τα εχω καταλαβει 
κ αρχιζουν κ με τσατιζουν,ποσταρω εναν μετρητη θερμιδων- μακροσυστατικων
απο in gr στα ελληνικα επιτελους http://health.in.gr/tools/metritesYg...rmidometritis/

----------


## nikos1234

> επειδη nutritiondata και fitness pal δεν τα εχω καταλαβει 
> κ αρχιζουν κ με τσατιζουν,ποσταρω εναν μετρητη θερμιδων- μακροσυστατικων
> απο in gr στα ελληνικα επιτελους http://health.in.gr/tools/metritesYg...rmidometritis/


στα μακαρονια μ βγαζει 4 γρμ πρωτεινης στα 100 γρ ενω στη συσκευασια λεει 10 γρ πρωτεινης..τι γινεται?

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Τα μακρος αλλαζουν αναλογα με τη μαρκα των ζυμαρικών και φυσικά παιζει πάντα να ειναι ενημερωμένο λαθος.

----------


## just chris

μηπως εννοεις τα μαυρα μακαρονια?

----------


## nikos1234

> μηπως εννοεις τα μαυρα μακαρονια?


οχι...

----------


## just chris

δε ξερω τι παιζει τοτε.
μπες στο nutritiondata ειναι πιο ενημερωμενο,
αν το καταφερεις βεβαια.εμενα μου την εδωσε 
γιατι εβγαζε οτι να'ναι. αυτα.

----------


## nikos1234

> δε ξερω τι παιζει τοτε.
> μπες στο nutritiondata ειναι πιο ενημερωμενο,
> αν το καταφερεις βεβαια.εμενα μου την εδωσε 
> γιατι εβγαζε οτι να'ναι. αυτα.


οντως δεν βολευει...η συσκευασια των φαγητων,πχ βρωμη,ρυζι,μακαρονια λεειι την αληθεια στα συστατικα?τα μακαρονια μου λεει οτι εοχυν 2γρ λιπους μον στα 100 γρ κ 10 γρ πρωτεινης

----------


## just chris

φυσικα κ ειναι σωστα αυτα που αναγραφονται στις συσκευασιες

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Αν είναι κάποια πηγη που εχει τις περισσότερες πιθανότητες να είναι σωστη αυτη ειναι η ετικέτα.

Τι σε προβληματίζει Νικο στα μακαρόνια? Τα ζυμαρικά συνηθως δεν εχουν πολύ λιπος. Το θεμα τους ειναι οι πολλοι υδατανθρακες απο ασπρο αλεύρι.

----------


## billy89

Το fitness pal δεν την παλεύει... Εντάξει μου αρέσει που έχει και τα συμπληρώματα αλλά έτσι όπως τα έχει με servings κλπ δε βγάζω άκρη... Βάλτα όλα γραμμάρια ρε χριστιανέ να συνεννοηθούμε!

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Συμφωνω για το fitness pal,

εγω δουλευω το MyNetDiary στο Iphone. Εξαιρετικό και αρκετά ενημερωμένο.

----------


## nikos1234

> Αν είναι κάποια πηγη που εχει τις περισσότερες πιθανότητες να είναι σωστη αυτη ειναι η ετικέτα.
> 
> Τι σε προβληματίζει Νικο στα μακαρόνια? Τα ζυμαρικά συνηθως δεν εχουν πολύ λιπος. Το θεμα τους ειναι οι πολλοι υδατανθρακες απο ασπρο αλεύρι.


α οκ..δηλαδη τα μακαρονια ειναι σαν το ρυζι απο αποψη συστατικων?

εχω λιπωςσει αρκετα στην κοιλια κ σκεφτομαι να χρησιμοποησω αλλο υδατανθρακα..τσιτ κανω σπανια..ετρωγα μακαρονια μερα παρα εμρα κ πιο σπανια ρυζι

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Ενα τυπικό λευκό ρύζι εχει στα 100γρ ωμό:

7,1 γρ πρωτεινη
0.7 γρ λιπαρα
80 γρ  υδατανθρακες

και 365 θερμιδες


Οπότε ναι ειναι σχεδον ιδια. Απλα κράτα στο μυαλό σου ότι τα ζυμαρικά κατασκευάζονται απο μειγμα υλικων οπότε οι θερμιδες εξαρτώνται απο τα υλικά του μειγματος, αρα δεν ειναι σταθερά απο μάρκα σε μαρκα και απο είδος σε είδος.

Να προτιμάς για υδατανθρακες: ρύζι μαυρο ή ασπρα, πατάτα, γλυκοπατάτα, βρωμη, ζυμαρικά ολικής άλεσης.

Το θέμα με τα λευκα ζυμαρικά ειναι το ασπρο αλεύρι και οι πιθανές τροφικές δυσανεξίες που δημιουργει καθώς και η επιρροή που έχει στην ινσουλίνη. Πολλοί το παρομοιάζουν με τη λευκή ζαχαρη.

----------


## Little Lion Man

> .
> 
> Να προτιμάς για υδατανθρακες: ρύζι μαυρο ή ασπρα, πατάτα, γλυκοπατάτα, *βρωμη*, ζυμαρικά ολικής άλεσης.


Iσως να βγαίνω κάπως εκτός θέματος αλλα διάβασα (στο T Nation διατροφή για Newbies) πως η βρώμη (ως oatmeal όμως) είναι στις κακές επιλογές για πηγες υδατάνθρακα.

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Το επιχειρημα ποιο ηταν?

Η βρωμη θεωρείται ισως ο κορυφαίος υδατανθρακας για πολλους λογους, γλυκαιμικός δεικτης, περιεκτικότητα σε ινες κλπ κλπ.

----------


## Steloukos

Εγω φτιαχνω τη διατροφη σε ενα πλανο που κατεβαζω απο το bb.com.Οποιος θελει λεπτομερειες μπορει να δει εδω http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...86%CE%B7%CF%82

----------


## TheUninvited

Βρηκα αυτη την ιστοσελιδα , και ισως να σας βοηθησει.

Μπορει να βρειτε ποσες θερμιδες εχουν τα φαγητα ( Δεν τα εχει ολα φυσικα).
Αλλα μπορειτε επισης να δειτε ποσες θερμιδες πρεπει να τρωτε για να χασετε η να παρετε βαρος αν γυμναζεστε.

http://thermides.gr/thermides.php

----------


## Γιανναρος

Καλησπερα!μπορειτε να μ πειτε ποση πρωτεινη/υδατανθρακα/λιπη ή πως να τα υπολογισω??για ογκο?
εχω θερμιδες συντηρησης 2500 για ογκο να τις παω 2800? ειμαι 1.80 74 κιλα!

----------


## Darth

> Καλησπερα!μπορειτε να μ πειτε ποση πρωτεινη/υδατανθρακα/λιπη ή πως να τα υπολογισω??για ογκο?
> εχω θερμιδες συντηρησης 2500 για ογκο να τις παω 2800? ειμαι 1.80 74 κιλα!


 τι εννοεις? ποση πρωτεινη χρειαζεσε την ημερα η πως να τα υπολογιζεις στο φαγητο?

----------


## pump21

παιδία καλησπέρα πως να καθορίσω πόσα γραμμάρια υδατάνθρακα,πρωτείνις και λίπους θα έχω σε κάθε γέυμα??

----------


## AU77

Εγώ φίλε το σπάζω Πρωτείνη 30%, Υδατ 55% & Λίπος 15%

Πρωτείνη 4 θερμίδες σε κάθε γραμμάριο
Υδατάνθρακες 4
Λίπος 9

Για παράδειγμα εάν κάνεις διατροφή 2.500 θερμίδων τότε θες
750 θερμίδες από πρωτείνη
315 από λίπος
1375 από υδατάνθρακα

Με βάση τα πιο πάνω θα θες
187 γρ πρωτείνης
42 γρ λίπος
345 γρ υδατάνθρακα

----------


## Ζωηη

re paidia mia krepa sokolata megalh h mia vafla me sokolata kai mia mpala pagwto sokolata poses thermides exei??

----------


## raiden

δεν θα εχουν καμια 700αρα ??

----------


## LEGPRESS

θα συμφωνησω με το raiden....κανα 250ρι το καθενα απ αυτα που λες παιζουν χοντρικα

----------


## ykariotaki

Κάλησπέρα σε όλους,

Διαβάζω προσεκτικά το διάλογό σας ο οποίος με ενδιαφέρει και λόγω επαγγέλματος (διαιτολόγος - διατροφολόγος) και πρόσεξα ότι υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές απορίες και δυστηχώς και κάποιες ανακρίβειες. 

Αν σας ενδιαφέρει να έχετε πρόσβαση σε εξατομικευμένη και επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένη διατροφική υποστήριξη σύμφωνη με τις δικές σας αθλητικές απαιτήσεις,    κλείστε ένα ραντεβού στο διαιτολογικό μου γραφείο. Μπορείτε να βρείτε βιογραφικό μου στο προσωπικό μου blog

Αυτό τον καιρό επίσης 'τρέχει' μια προσφορά στο********************για συνεδρίες και λιπομέτρηση με μηχάνημα βιοηλεκτρικής εμπέδησης. Εκμεταλλευτείτε την! 

Peace!

----------


## beefmeup

> Κάλησπέρα σε όλους,
> 
> Διαβάζω προσεκτικά το διάλογό σας ο οποίος με ενδιαφέρει και λόγω επαγγέλματος (διαιτολόγος - διατροφολόγος) και πρόσεξα ότι υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές απορίες και δυστηχώς και κάποιες ανακρίβειες. 
> 
> Αν σας ενδιαφέρει να έχετε πρόσβαση σε εξατομικευμένη και επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένη διατροφική υποστήριξη σύμφωνη με τις δικές σας αθλητικές απαιτήσεις,    κλείστε ένα ραντεβού στο διαιτολογικό μου γραφείο. Μπορείτε να βρείτε βιογραφικό μου στο προσωπικό μου blog
> 
> Αυτό τον καιρό επίσης 'τρέχει' μια προσφορά στο********************για συνεδρίες και λιπομέτρηση με μηχάνημα βιοηλεκτρικής εμπέδησης. Εκμεταλλευτείτε την! 
> 
> Peace!


καλησπερα φιλε.
σου εσβησα τα λινκ..αν επιθυμεις να διαφημιστεις μεσω του φορουμ ,δυστυχως δεν ειναι αυτος ο τροπος..
επικοινωνησε με τον admin για να ρωτησεις πως γινεται αν θες..

----------


## Panos1976

Πληροφοριακα επεξεργαζομαι την εφαρμογη YAZIO απο play store .

Αν εξαιρεσεις οτι σου υπολογιζει αυτη τον επιμερισμο ποσοστων πρωτ/υδατ/λιπ ,(οι ημερ. Θερμιδες μου φαινονται σωστες) μπαινεις και ενημερωνεις τη διατροφη , την ασκηση , μετρηση βαρος κα οποτε εχεις ενα ωραιο ημερολογιο.
Επισης, το ωραιο ειναι οτι ειναι ενημερωμενο με πολλα ειδη διατροφων και κυριως δημιουργεις εσυ τις δικες σου διατροφες (μεχρι σκανερ. εχει!)και διαμορφωνεται μια βαση δεδομενων.

Ελπιζω να βοηθησει.

----------


## andrB2Ctsi

> Πληροφοριακα επεξεργαζομαι την εφαρμογη YAZIO απο play store .
> 
> Αν εξαιρεσεις οτι σου υπολογιζει αυτη τον επιμερισμο ποσοστων πρωτ/υδατ/λιπ ,(οι ημερ. Θερμιδες μου φαινονται σωστες) μπαινεις και ενημερωνεις τη διατροφη , την ασκηση , μετρηση βαρος κα οποτε εχεις ενα ωραιο ημερολογιο.
> Επισης, το ωραιο ειναι οτι ειναι ενημερωμενο με πολλα ειδη διατροφων και κυριως δημιουργεις εσυ τις δικες σου διατροφες (μεχρι σκανερ. εχει!)και διαμορφωνεται μια βαση δεδομενων.
> 
> Ελπιζω να βοηθησει.


Πάνο δες και το site www.checkneat.gr. μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις και το ποσοστό ενέργειας από μάκρος, να αναλύσεις διατροφικά δικές σου συνταγές και να καταχωρίσεις τρόφιμα που δεν βρίσκεις στη βάση Τροφίμων (USDA μεταφρασμένη στα Ελληνικά) αν γνωρίζεις τα συστατικά τους (πχ συσκευασμένα) και φυσικά να κρατάς ιστορικό μετρήσεων και ζυγίσεων. Ετσι μπορείς να το προσαρμόσεις ακριβώς στα μέτρα σου (γεύματα όπως ακριβώς τα τρως και τις μερίδες που τρώς χωρίς να ζυγίζεις συνέχεια). Νομίζω οτι, ειναι οτι πρέπει για να αποφύγεις τη μονοφαγία - ολιγοφαγία και να εχεις τον έλεγχο της διατροφής σου.

----------


## parex

Το σε iOS 
YAZIO Θερμιδομετρητής από YAZIO GmbH
https://appsto.re/gr/Bqfz4.i 

Και σε android 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d....yazio.android

----------


## imbacook

Καλημερα θα ηθελα τη βοηθεια σας. Εχω βγαλει μακροστοιχεια κτλ γ τ στοχο μου θελω εναν ευκολο κ εγκυρο τροπο να βλεπω τα μακροστοιχεια καθως οτι εχω ψαξει λειπουν μερικες καταχωρησεις. Εσεις πιον εγκυρο τροπο χρησιμοποιειτε..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G925F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Αν εννοεις εφαρμογη για τις τροφές ριξε μια ματια σε αυτο : https://cronometer.com/   ειναι απο τα πιο ενημερωμενα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## winchester

Καλησπερα παιδια!

Εδω και λιγες μερες βρηκα μια εφαρμογη στο playstore (για android smartphones) η οποια εχει σχεδον ολα τα φαγητα αν οχι ολα μαζι με τις θερμιδες τους καθως εχει και την επιλογη να βρεις ακριβως της θερμιδες τροφιμων μεσα απο barcode. Εαν επιτρεπεται απο το forum να ποσταρω δημοσια το ονομα της εφαρμογης να το δειτε καλως. Αλλιως οποιος ενδιαφερεται μπορει να μου στειλει μηνυμα. Ωστοσο θα ηθελα να επιβεβεωθει οτι η εφαρμογη ειναι ακριβειας απο καποιον ποιο εμπειρο στα μακρος.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ποσταρε το όνομα της εφαρμογής δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## winchester

Μολις ειδα οτι μεταφερθηκε το θεμα μου και ευχαριστω τους mod. Επειδη δεν ειχα προσεξει αυτο το ποστ και δεν ξερω εαν εχει ξανααναφερθει αυτη η εφαρμογη, συγνωμη εαν επαναληφθω.
Ονομα:  MyFitnessPal

----------


## beegee

προσωπικα με εξυπηρετει αφανταστα αυτο το site 

http://thermida.net/index.html

ειναι πολυ βολικο καθως χωριζει και σε γευματα τις θερμιδες και βλεπεις και ποσες θερμιδες χρειαζεσαι για να φτασεις το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα ανα φαση 
δεν γνωριζω αν εχει αναφερθει σε προηγουμενα ποστς  γιατι ειναι και πολλα  ( εαν ναι ας διαγραφει )

----------


## Sativa

γεια σας, δεν ξερω αν εχει γραφτει ηδη δεν το διαβασα ολο αλλά!
Εχω βρει την καλυτερη εφαρμογη στο κινητο .
Λεγεται "YAZIO"
Eιναι στα ελληνικα
εχει γραμμαρια θερμιδες και macros καθε φαγητου.
Μου εχει λυσει τα χερια..Βεβαια ολα ειναι aprox ,
αλλα εχει τις περισσοτερες μαρκες  ελληνικες οποτε με καλο χειρισμο πεφτεις μεσα σχεδον με ακριβεια.
Enjoy your clean foods
Use them at your train for gains.
Good luck

----------


## Polyneikos

Τhanx for the tip :03. Thumb up:

----------


## aariennostik

Καλησπερα, εγω δεν χρεισημοποιω καποια εφαρμογη επειδη δεν εχω χωρο στο κινητο. Υπαρχει μια ιστοσελιδα με ολα τα φαγητα, ποτα, τροφες μαζεμενες αλφαβητικα ή μπορεις να κανεις αναζητηση. Πολυ γρηγορη και ευκολη. Αυτη ειναι https://thermidometritis.stroumfaki.gr/.  :02. Welcome:  :05. Weights:

----------


## salvador_

+1 για το yazio και απο εμένα , έχει πολλά τρόφιμα  και το καλό οτι μπορείς να φτιάξεις με barcode , κάποιο συσκευασμένο τρόφιμο που δεν είναι περασμένο μέσα 

τα θετικά πολλές μάρκες τροφίμων    ακριβές macros   έχει επιλογή για διάφορες τύπου διατροφές 

είναι δωρεάν , (εκτός εαν θέλεις έξτρα micros etc) 

τα αρνητικά  επειδή δινει την δυνατότητα στον κάθε χρήστη να μπορεί να περάσει τρόφιμα   , μπορεί να δείς  πχ 100 γρ κότοπουλο με 20 γρ υδατανθρακα με 700 θερμιδες ..   :02. Shock: 

θέλει προσοχή στο ρύζι μακαρόνια βρασμένα άβραστα,  και στο κρεάς ψητό άψητο

----------


## Rets

Παιδιά καλησπέρα σας, είμαι νέος σε όλο αυτό και θέλω να μετρήσω πόσες θερμίδες χαλάω καθημερινά με μια δουλειά ι οποία έχει βάρος και ορθοστασία πος μπορώ να το κάνω και να βγάλω σωστά το ποσό χρειάζομαι την ημέρα για να πάρω όγκο.

----------


## beefmeup

δεν μπορεις να υπολογισεις ποσες θερμιδες καις σε μια δραστηριοτητα..συνηθως για το μεσο ανθρωπο, εκει που τα προγραμμα σου ζητανε επιπεδο δραστηριοτητας βαζεις μετρια για να εισαι μεσα..απο εκει κ περα οταν σου βγαλει τις θερμιδες κ ξεκινησεις μια διατροφη, θα δεις εμπειρικα ανα διαστηματα πως σε παει, αν δλδ χανεις βαρος η αν βαζεις.

----------

